# Attitude Beans seized at Chicago?? Help expose this asshole



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 6, 2013)

I noted a lot of peeps getting their beans snagged. So lets try to expose this scumbag. Post pics of the "shit" letter your getting. It has to be a religious zealot or a stoner stealing from us brothers and sisters. This post should also alert the tude to change thier shipping strategy. I hope for my fellow brothers and sisters this asshole gets hit by a bus. Cause if we catch em its tar and feather time.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 6, 2013)

July 6, 2013


View attachment 2727485


----------



## Jogro (Jul 6, 2013)

Would you rather that they confiscate the beans and DON'T leave a note?

I'm not really sure that "by the book" behavior by customs would really be better in this case.


----------



## MarWan (Jul 6, 2013)

do you think its posible to get finger prints of those notes? scan it and post to compare


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 6, 2013)

o for sure id feel way better knowing i was lost in the system of bullshit bureaucratic nonsense that customs and every federal agency has to deal with. the messy system is why they can only concentrate on big fish.

a hand written note just raises too many variables in my mind. a personal touch if you may. these guys normally do "a job" brainlessly cruise through the day stamping and taping and drinking coffee and stamping and going home and coming back to work blah blah blah blah they are zombies. a hand written note doesn't sound like a zombie to me. its someone who can mentally project themselves into the shoes of the offended and feel the laughable anger that they know any of us would feel and writes "SHIT!". most people I've met that work for or have anything to do with law enforcement, border enforcement, police have no mindseye. 0 inner vision at all. their mind is usually too in the NOW to be able to focus on anything besides what their eyes see or their ears hear.

The hand writing gets me bad its the kind of hand writing i used to see in the construction field like when we all would sign the safety sign in sheets and write the date. very pointed and square. jerky movements with a lot of individual lines. no flow at all to it. no rhythm so to say.

View attachment 2727621

check it out see what i mean.


this is all purely conjecture on my part with a little help from the ole google box so idk really it could be anybody honestly that handwriting just screams unpracticed in writing. someone who works with there hands. ex soldier maybe like i said before who knows. i know a lot of soldiers are frickin artist and shit so once again I'm just generalizing to possibly open up paths of thought.

im gonna look into handwriting some more and see if i can't find any other tidbits about this guys writing its got a lot of quirks to it.


----------



## Jogro (Jul 6, 2013)

MarWan said:


> do you think its posible to get finger prints of those notes? scan it and post to compare


Compare to WHAT? You have access to the fingerprints of all customs officers?

Lets say (purely for the sake of argument) that you identify the customs worker in question. . .then what are you going to do? Write a strongly worded letter to Customs that one of their officers is leaving unprofessional notes when he seizes contraband?

This is the Federal gov't. I can't imagine that this officer will actually get fired for doing his job. Bluntly, Customs higher ups probably think its hilarious. The BEST possible outcome here is that Customs brass tells him to knock it off and he actually does. He'll still be seizing the ceeds, he just won't be leaving notes anymore.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 6, 2013)

i doubt customs would think thats funny most customs people are ex military i tried getting in there many moons ago and they told me if i wasn't ex military don't even try they would probably look right over me. too much extra training he said. either way military people don't take kindly to playing around. especially when it comes doing stupid stuff that makes the evidence not useful in court. any good lawyer would have a field day with this if it came to a head.


----------



## 1itsme (Jul 6, 2013)

actually, if their policy hasn't changed, and it's one guy doing something differently... (i'm assuming that when beans are seized, the customs officer turns it in, and after it's processed another officer sends the standard warning note), then he's either stealing them, or throwing them away. either of which are pretty serious federal crimes. If you guys got together and sent enough evidence in to the postal inspectors to point them in the right direction (anonymously lol do not identify yourself, in fact, no reason to say it was seeds that were taken). you could probably get that guy put in prison, or at the very least fired.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 6, 2013)

a thought that keeps popping up in my mind is SPAGHETTI MONSTER SAVE ME NOW if this is official and this is how customs is allowing it to go down.


----------



## Jogro (Jul 6, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> either way military people don't take kindly to playing around. especially when it comes doing stupid stuff that makes the evidence not useful in court. any good lawyer would have a field day with this if it came to a head.


Apart from misunderstanding what goes in the military (there is what happens "by the book" and what doesn't), I think you're missing the point. 

If a customs guy is writing a funny note and seizing the beans, *its because he's not interested in preserving any evidence. * Since the alternative you're asking for is for him instead to document the contraband, fill out the paperwork, and then send you an official letter of seizure; he's actually *doing you a favor*. 

I think any lawyer with two functioning brain cells would tell you that having a customs officer destroy (or better yet, steal) your beans, and leave you some stupid note is probably the best possible thing that could happen to you, because he's basically forestalling a real investigation. 

Yes, it sucks to have your expensive beans seized and get tweaked for insult to injury in the process, but all things considered, that's not even close to the worst possible outcome here.



1itsme said:


> actually, if their policy hasn't changed, and it's one guy doing something differently... (i'm assuming that when beans are seized, the customs officer turns it in, and after it's processed another officer sends the standard warning note), then he's either stealing them, or throwing them away. either of which are pretty serious federal crimes. If you guys got together and sent enough evidence in to the postal inspectors to point them in the right direction (anonymously lol do not identify yourself, in fact, no reason to say it was seeds that were taken). you could probably get that guy put in prison, or at the very least fired.


Strongly, strongly doubt this. 

Again, there is what happens "by the book" and then what doesn't. Yes, in the official customs policy manual, it probably states that all contraband is to be seized, logged as evidence, notes sent out, etc. 

Then there is the off the record policy of what actually happens in the "real world".

In the "real world" customs is probably a lot more concerned about seizing REAL drugs (ie keys of coke, heroin, etc), and weapons than a few hemp ceeds. So instead of wasting limited time documenting ceed seizure, they're just destroying them "off the record". Considering the alternative, that's good policy, not bad, and its probably happening with the knowledge AND tacit approval of Customs higher ups, meaning that nobody is going to get fired over this. Individual customs officers probably legitimately do have the ability to exercise personal discretion in how they handle individual cases. 

If you really force customs hand by drawing unwanted public attention to the treatment of these packages, the only choice they're going to have is to go "by the book" with full reports and documentation on every ceed seizure. Not sure that's really a better option.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 6, 2013)

What you are ordering is illegal in your country. You have no recourse. Hence the notes the guy is leaving. Honestly it's probably better it was jacked than it was actually seized by the government.


----------



## Resinxtractor (Jul 6, 2013)

I have very clear fingerprints on the card they wrote on. It was like there hands where really dirty and left 2 nice print marks lol


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 6, 2013)

if you got the tin there would be some good ones on there too but i don't know what to do with some finger prints. that shits expensive. if you want to be successful about it you would need to find a way to get to the top and discuss it with them without incriminating yourself. this is opening all kinds of cans of worms that i don't wanna deal with really and they know this, thats how they get away with it for so long. maybe look for an agent that deals with BIG fish or Corruption directly as they might not care about a dinky medical grow?


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 6, 2013)

http://www.dhs.gov/news/2012/08/01/written-testimony-cbp-house-oversight-gov&#8217;t-reform-subcommittee-gov&#8217;t-organization

seems they take corruption pretty seriously in the BIGGEST law enforcement agency in the nation


----------



## MarWan (Jul 6, 2013)

Jogro said:


> Compare to WHAT? You have access to the fingerprints of all customs officers?
> 
> Lets say (purely for the sake of argument) that you identify the customs worker in question. . .then what are you going to do? Write a strongly worded letter to Customs that one of their officers is leaving unprofessional notes when he seizes contraband?
> 
> This is the Federal gov't. I can't imagine that this officer will actually get fired for doing his job. Bluntly, Customs higher ups probably think its hilarious. The BEST possible outcome here is that Customs brass tells him to knock it off and he actually does. He'll still be seizing the ceeds, he just won't be leaving notes anymore.


sorry I didn't make my post clear

what I meant was we have several notes, are they written by the same person? same finger prints? I know it wouldn't help a lot,but we don't know what the outcome might be.
I think who ever is taking the seeds is doing it for his/her personal gain, otherwise it should have a formal letter instead of a personal note.

again I might be wrong.

stay safe


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 6, 2013)

i do suspect that they are written by the same person marwan similar smiley faces but they've gotten better with practice. stupid little sayings each time too. i know what you mean tie him to all of the cases. Our best outcome is if someone is taking them and selling them. anyone got fam on the south side chicago? hitem up and have them listen for someone selling all the name brand beans.if someone is taking them to sell I'm sure customs would love to know about it. obviously a lot of this is all pretty far fetched but who knows stranger things have happened. wheres Anon when you actually need them?!


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 6, 2013)

o and i just remembered there was a freebie pack of blueberry hill in there too. pretty much got to relive the painful moment. customs is awesome.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 6, 2013)

MarWan said:


> sorry I didn't make my post clear
> 
> what I meant was we have several notes, are they written by the same person? same finger prints? I know it wouldn't help a lot,but we don't know what the outcome might be.
> I think who ever is taking the seeds is doing it for his/her personal gain, otherwise it should have a formal letter instead of a personal note.
> ...


I'm guessing that most inspectors wear latex gloves. I know my mailcarrier does.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 6, 2013)

probably find some dutch stoners finger prints on them.


----------



## Barrazaburnz (Jul 6, 2013)

I lost my beans thru cali customs . it came with nice US border protection Green tape and an official note. The above is B.S. I always order from a place that will resend them if they are lost. Mine came the second time same address no problem.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 6, 2013)

ya i suspect they are gonna resend them tonight when its daytime in the dam. jodie usually emails around 3-4am so I'm sure she's gonna handle it.

did you see the notes we've been getting barraz
View attachment 2727872

i don't have any pics of the main package that don't have some sort of angle on my address. its all covered in greet tape.


Thats my next question i know of one person on here who's running in a hamster wheel trying to get his beans. is that the norm once they snag you? or is it still just luck of the draw?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 6, 2013)

Its no luck think about it. Cali is a med state someone in the loop knows what the packages look like. Also sure they know about the packages in Chicago as well they border another med state. 

Who ever is doing this clearly didn't listen to what Obama said. He did announce that the med states wouldn't be bothered yet its still happening.!! If customs is doing this. They are going against what their surpreme leader said. So it is most def a religious zealot or stoner.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 7, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> i doubt customs would think thats funny most customs people are ex military i tried getting in there many moons ago and they told me if i wasn't ex military don't even try they would probably look right over me. too much extra training he said. either way military people don't take kindly to playing around. especially when it comes doing stupid stuff that makes the evidence not useful in court. any good lawyer would have a field day with this if it came to a head.


I guess you don't know much about soldiers them dudes play around like children even over sea's in war they be clowning. Sure the officers may be up tight bastards but enlisted men are a complete different story just watch Jarhead it may be fictional but yeah they do fuck around like that, I even watched a documentary on afghanistan and a few soldiers where dancing and acting queer to some girly ass music soldiers are not just a bunch of up tight pricks. Officers are a whole different story though.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 7, 2013)

you got snagged by luck o' da draw.

however, no doubt, these agents know the packaging type , the general size, from where shit originates, and more.

they're not just guessing anymore.
random with a touch of "i know what im looking for".

you can forget it.
nothing gonna change.
& jogro already dropped the science.

all i can say is last year i had a package brought to my addy , eaten by a dog, shredded , opened, and obviously searched. 

the sad tattered remnants where stuffed all inside a plastic usps labeled zip lock & stuck in my mailbox.

the beans where from sannie ...when he used the jewelery method.
amazingly undiscovered.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 7, 2013)

the us gov is digitally recording package types (saving these images for comparison) , scouring the internet , registering at canna sites , & more.

they've bought seeds imo.
& they know what time of day it is.
& & they gonna keep up the pressure.

the problem imo : these bean peddlers MUST change up the flow ! & adapt as a counter-strategy !

i want some gooey breeder but im not spending a nickle until this shit evolves some more.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jul 7, 2013)

yeah- after seeing all this I am taking a break on ordering for a bit, have some stock here but am addicted to ordering. Will wait to see what the bean senders do to counter this rash of seizures.


----------



## slowandsteady (Jul 7, 2013)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I guess you don't know much about soldiers them dudes play around like children even over sea's in war they be clowning. Sure the officers may be up tight bastards but enlisted men are a complete different story just watch Jarhead it may be fictional but yeah they do fuck around like that, I even watched a documentary on afghanistan and a few soldiers where dancing and acting queer to some girly ass music soldiers are not just a bunch of up tight pricks. Officers are a whole different story though.


Laugh at it or go nuts, I preferred to laugh


----------



## slowandsteady (Jul 7, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> yeah- after seeing all this I am taking a break on ordering for a bit, have some stock here but am addicted to ordering. Will wait to see what the bean senders do to counter this rash of seizures.


priorities are a whim of the moment for the government. something else will crop up soon enough and then its back to status quo mean will don't poke sticks at the dogs.


----------



## xGrimace (Jul 7, 2013)

Damn customs is getting a kick out of you guys...


----------



## xGrimace (Jul 7, 2013)

Keeping me in the "know" though, I planned on ordering seeds but will have a wait a bit til these threads stop.


----------



## hsfkush (Jul 7, 2013)

Guys, if you're ordering something online which is illegal to own in the country you live in, then it's just the luck of the draw. The fact of the matter is, Attitude, Sea of Seeds, Herbies etc, shouldn't even be shipping to these countries in the first place.

The only thing I can suggest for you guys is the next time you're ordering, we'll use an example of 5 packs;

Order 1 pack per day until you've completed your order, start on the Monday, finish of the Friday. At least that way there is a good chance you'll get at least one of your products. It'll cost you a bit more and you'll lose out on the freebies but it's better than nothing, right?


----------



## PurpleBuz (Jul 7, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Who ever is doing this clearly didn't listen to what Obama said. He did announce that the med states wouldn't be bothered yet its still happening.!!



do you really think obama is leaving med mj alone ? DEA is as active as ever despite legalization efforts ongoing. Boy did Obama sucker you.


----------



## slowandsteady (Jul 7, 2013)

PurpleBuz said:


> do you really think obama is leaving med mj alone ? DEA is as active as ever despite legalization efforts ongoing. Boy did Obama sucker you.


a lot of states are going for MMJ laws that severely restrict patient grows so you have to get your meds from dispensaries which pay huge taxes, and to open a dispensary you need major cash( here comes big pharm co). not to hard to make your own hooch, but its illegal cause big brother don't get a cut. see where this is going.


----------



## PurpleBuz (Jul 7, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> you got snagged by luck o' da draw.
> 
> however, no doubt, these agents know the packaging type , the general size, from where shit originates, and more.
> 
> ...


To be clear, did you or did you not receive the beans?


----------



## Indie (Jul 7, 2013)

Who ever is doing this clearly didn't listen to what Obama said. He did announce that the med states wouldn't be bothered yet its still happening.!! If customs is doing this. They are going against what their surpreme leader said. So it is most def a religious zealot or stoner.
*
lol.....*


----------



## Jogro (Jul 7, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> i do suspect that they are written by the same person marwan similar smiley faces but they've gotten better with practice. stupid little sayings each time too. i know what you mean tie him to all of the cases. Our best outcome is if someone is taking them and selling them. anyone got fam on the south side chicago? hitem up and have them listen for someone selling all the name brand beans.if someone is taking them to sell I'm sure customs would love to know about it. obviously a lot of this is all pretty far fetched but who knows stranger things have happened. wheres Anon when you actually need them?!


Seems obvious to me its the same guy. So what?

Note that if this officer were actually keeping or selling the beans, he wouldn't be so stupid as to leave notes about it! Just the fact that he's doing that almost certainly means he's NOT keeping them. If here were interested in stealing contraband, by the way, there is undoubtedly much better (and more valuable) stuff going though the mail than mere cannabis ceeds!

Even if he were stealing these for personal use or resale, again so what? You're not going to catch him sitting in your underwear in front of your computer from 700 miles away. The only way he could possibly be busted is if he's literally caught red handed taking ceeds home, and that's virtually impossible. 

Its not going to happen. . .let it go. 

Your "best outcome" here is that the Federal gov't permits the sale and possession of cannabis ceeds, entirely removing ICE from the loop. Second best, is that Colorado and/or other States permit open ceed sales to anyone, effectively permitting domestic ceed-banks to exist. Third best is that the ceedbanks vastly step up their stealth, though this is a way distant third, and really, there is only so much they can do here. There are only so many packages this one particular agent can search. . .even if he decided to retire tomorrow, in the grand scheme of things, it probably wouldn't make that much of a difference. 



bluntmassa1 said:


> I guess you don't know much about soldiers them dudes play around like children even over sea's in war they be clowning. Sure the officers may be up tight bastards but enlisted men are a complete different story just watch Jarhead it may be fictional but yeah they do fuck around like that, I even watched a documentary on afghanistan and a few soldiers where dancing and acting queer to some girly ass music soldiers are not just a bunch of up tight pricks. Officers are a whole different story though.


There is a LOT of dicking around in the military including BETWEEN officers (not so much officers vs enlisted, but that happens too). I could go on, but since we're not talking about the military, this is irrelevant. 

I'll just say that if you think customs officers aren't human beings at least some of which are mischievous or have a sense of humor, you're mistaken. 



Chronic Masterbator said:


> Its no luck think about it. Cali is a med state someone in the loop knows what the packages look like. Also sure they know about the packages in Chicago as well they border another med state.


EVERYONE who screens these packages knows what they look like. You think customs officers are complete idiots, and/or don't talk to each other?
Its mostly a question of how busy they are on any given day, and how badly any given officer wants to find these. 



> Who ever is doing this clearly didn't listen to what Obama said. He did announce that the med states wouldn't be bothered yet its still happening.!! If customs is doing this. They are going against what their surpreme leader said. So it is most def a religious zealot or stoner.


I think you're jumping to conclusions here. 

First of all, customs officers don't report to Obama, they report to their supervisor. . .who is probably someone who has been through 3-4 Presidential administrations already. 

Second, and more important, Obama says lots of things. . .when it comes down to actually doing what he says? Not so much. If the guy said its raining outside, I wouldn't believe him without looking for myself. (In fairness, not just Obama. . .that's true of most politicians). Obama can dictate the tone, but he doesn't have the desire or probably even ability to influence specific actions of every single gov't operative in the USA. 

On actual cannabis policy, he's been deliberately ambiguous about it, and to the best of my knowledge he still hasn't put out a specific written policy on Federal regulation in the State-legal era. .First he said he would leave med states alone, but then halfway into his first term he sic'ed the DEA on dispensaries. There has been a lot internal inconsistency on this between individual Federal agencies, which has still not been resolved. 

Now, I think his position is that he's not going to go after individual users in legal states. Doesn't mean he won't target growers, sellers, or illegal ceed-importers, though!

Bottom line, there is just NO reason to think that Obama is going to interfere here with customs enforcement. If you want cannabis law/enforcement reform on a Federal level, that's going to have to move through the Congress, and that's probably not on the near-term horizon either.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 7, 2013)

PurpleBuz said:


> To be clear, did you or did you not receive the beans?


Purple you must be a cop re-read what he wrote tell us what you think.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 7, 2013)

Even if its not recognized on a federal level. It is on a state level they should respect that. Thats what Im saying. That is medication for someone. If it was their cousin they would turn their eye the other way. Its just fuckin cruel to do that. I don't like popping pills and I'm sure a lot here know pills have a mass of bad side effects. 

Whether feds like it or not it WILL eventually be legalized. America is evolving. They just want to find a way to tax us to death some more. They just don't want to yet. Because they need to figure out how to take their foot out their mouth. When it comes to the Shafer report Nixon lied about.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 7, 2013)

I also know anytime a politician opens their mouth. All that spews out are venomous lies.


----------



## lerellion (Jul 7, 2013)

I would be willing to bet that it wasn't cutoms that left the note, altho they did examine it. It was probably some mail handler that knows of attitudes stealth shipping / and with originating address this A-hole can just snag the beans and leave a note.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2013)

[I posted this in a similar thread]

Does anyone know a first hand case - or a reliable 2nd hand report, of a grow bust that occurred because law enforcement was tipped off by customs? Not me, but I'm not all that plugged in. Until I do, I can't imagine - with the shortage of available funding the U S Gov't is up against, an effort made to follow a confiscated bean order to the door in hopes of finding an operational closet.

But if you're ordering dozens at a time, that might make overzealous LE take an interest.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 7, 2013)

Your not very imaginative there are you Jorgo. You've obviously not seen the kind of info that can be dug up on people from 700 miles away often wearing less then underwear  if somehow someone is able to name this person then it would be a free for all if that name got to the right people. We will know what kind of porn this guy pays for. His credit score and all his debt. All his emails. You pretty well can dig up everything about someone if you look deep enough. Now obviously it's pretty far fetched that we would ever find a name but that doesn't mean we can't look. It's not like I'm loosing sleep at night because my seed order has gone unavenged but I definitely would love to kick this dude in the balls as hard as he got me and others with his note. Low blows suck


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 7, 2013)

Amos Otis said:


> [I posted this in a similar thread]
> 
> Does anyone know a first hand case - or a reliable 2nd hand report, of a grow bust that occurred because law enforcement was tipped off by customs? Not me, but I'm not all that plugged in. Until I do, I can't imagine - with the shortage of available funding the U S Gov't is up against, an effort made to follow a confiscated bean order to the door in hopes of finding an operational closet.
> 
> But if you're ordering dozens at a time, that might make overzealous LE take an interest.


I haven't heard of anything and with how many they intercept it would be like trying to arrest drunk homeless people, the resources just arnt there. I don't think they would come after anyone unless maybe it was a HUGE order. I've had several hundred dollar orders come through np but if it woulda been one of those orders this time I'd prolly be sweating a lil more


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 7, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Guys, if you're ordering something online which is illegal to own in the country you live in, then it's just the luck of the draw. The fact of the matter is, Attitude, Sea of Seeds, Herbies etc, shouldn't even be shipping to these countries in the first place.
> 
> The only thing I can suggest for you guys is the next time you're ordering, we'll use an example of 5 packs;
> 
> Order 1 pack per day until you've completed your order, start on the Monday, finish of the Friday. At least that way there is a good chance you'll get at least one of your products. It'll cost you a bit more and you'll lose out on the freebies but it's better than nothing, right?


oh please don't even suggest it. I just got mine 5 days after order from sea of seeds. Have any of you ever stepped inside a mail sorting facility ? I have here in Los angeles, and me being the way I am. noticed the LARGE air condition ducts in the roof had 2 way mirrors in it , one of the guys told me they have their own internal police in there walking around and watching the workers. many years ago I worked with a ahole in a hardware store, he was destined to be a real narc, but daddy worked at the post office and stole playboy magazines , that we enjoyed at the hardware store.

I also worked at another company in the transportation industry, and 6 years into working there noticed these boxes with small holes majicly appear looking down the conveyor line, later i found out 2 people knew what packages were going to and stealing it's content (can't elaborate more always paranoid)

anyhow let it go. you either have a repetitive profile or some idiot either side of the pond knows now what to look for. seems like package size and declarations need to change as well as who they are from. would not hurt either to get a UPS box ? I wonder if overseas mail can go there?

keep changing like a chameleon and you will be fine, remember it's ok to be a bit paranoid, nature put it in us to be safe. just don't overindulge in it like me


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 7, 2013)

Amos Otis said:


> [I posted this in a similar thread]
> 
> Does anyone know a first hand case - or a reliable 2nd hand report, of a grow bust that occurred because law enforcement was tipped off by customs? Not me, but I'm not all that plugged in. Until I do, I can't imagine - with the shortage of available funding the U S Gov't is up against, an effort made to follow a confiscated bean order to the door in hopes of finding an operational closet.
> 
> But if you're ordering dozens at a time, that might make overzealous LE take an interest.


they brag about it on " border wars "


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 7, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I haven't heard of anything and with how many they intercept it would be like trying to arrest drunk homeless people, the resources just arnt there. I don't think they would come after anyone unless maybe it was a HUGE order. I've had several hundred dollar orders come through np but if it woulda been one of those orders this time I'd prolly be sweating a lil more



that's what really should be worrying the OP , is he legit? does he live in a MMJ state? it would help, but as I have been reading won't stop FEDs, so get you stuff clean and tight for a while. that's the pain, and they now they are now fucking with your head, that's what that smiling face tells me.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm super legit. I've maxed out with the state with patients so I have high capacity but I only run at about 50% of my numbers. So in covered. Got a lawyer I want to consult about it but they aren't cheap and I figure this one might be no Biggy. Figure a lawyer will prolly overreact anyway.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 7, 2013)

No bickering please I started this thread to unite us against this asshole. Also to find a way to fish em out. So let's mount up together


----------



## PurpleBuz (Jul 7, 2013)

nah just a little slow sometimes


----------



## Jogro (Jul 7, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Your not very imaginative there are you Jorgo. You've obviously not seen the kind of info that can be dug up on people from 700 miles away often wearing less then underwear  if somehow someone is able to name this person then it would be a free for all if that name got to the right people. We will know what kind of porn this guy pays for. His credit score and all his debt. All his emails. You pretty well can dig up everything about someone if you look deep enough. Now obviously it's pretty far fetched that we would ever find a name but that doesn't mean we can't look. It's not like I'm loosing sleep at night because my seed order has gone unavenged but I definitely would love to kick this dude in the balls as hard as he got me and others with his note. Low blows suck


I'm more than aware of what "can" be done, but this cuts both ways and bluntly you're not on the side with the advantage here. 

Threatening Federal law enforcement? *Not* smart. 

You don't think the Feds can find you RIGHT NOW, if they really wanted to? 

Also, if, as you imagine, this guy has the balls to steal contraband directly out of Customs in Chicago for commercial sale, don't you think he might have the potential for other "mischief"?

I'll just leave it at that. 




Amos Otis said:


> Does anyone know a first hand case - or a reliable 2nd hand report, of a grow bust that occurred because law enforcement was tipped off by customs?


Customs routinely turns over information on significant contraband (ie real drugs) to DEA and other law enforcement. I'm absolutely sure this has led to arrests and convictions, though I can't the direct trail to customs would likely be obscured, and no I can't name specific examples. 

On grow bust, I know of no such example. If this happened on any kind of regular basis, or even on an irregular one, we'd probably know about it. 

Which isn't to say its NEVER happened or never will, but I do know that customs policy is not to involve Federal or local law enforcement for what they consider "minor" violations, including shipments of SMALL amounts of actual drugs. So they won't get the DEA involved over a gram of coke, but they will over a kilo. 

Given that cannabis ceeds aren't even a drug, I just don't think its worth anyones time (ICE, DEA, etc) to try and build a case over something like this.


----------



## JimmyHamilton21 (Jul 7, 2013)

Dudes my note is the same smiley face And handwriting. It is the same guy for sure they are exactly the same


----------



## JimmyHamilton21 (Jul 7, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> No bickering please I started this thread to unite us against this asshole. Also to find a way to fish em out. So let's mount up together


I don't really care if the guy is found out or not I want attitude to update their shipping method to be more snaky or change envelope colors or something. I am going to email the tude if my package does not arrive by next week.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 7, 2013)

JimmyHamilton21 said:


> Dudes my note is the same smiley face And handwriting. It is the same guy for sure they are exactly the same


Please post a copy of the pic. This thread was also intended for Attitude Seed Bank to notice that thier customers beans are getting snagged. https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ >>> I posted their URL so it pops up often on web searches.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 7, 2013)

PurpleBuz said:


> To be clear, did you or did you not receive the beans?


i did ...about 5 weeks out of the normal schedule since i've order from sannie more than 8x

the jewelery package was removed from the card and visually inspected, never opened, and re-taped to a different area of the card.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 8, 2013)

Please spread this link like a germ. Florida is gonna bring legal cannabis to the ballot 2014.Please help spread the word. We got a big and well known figure to help out.>>> http://www.unitedforcare.org/


----------



## bass1014 (Jul 8, 2013)

well i have read every post in this thread and from what i have seen it looks to me like its in the postal service.. customs will take your order and send a letter to the address that the package was intended for.. they keep everything including the envelope.. they will send a certified letter stating that your package was detained in customs for items not allowed to the states. if you would like to retrieve your package you can come to the address stated in the above.. and they will send a pic of the package.. at least that's what they did with my package from a friend trying to ship contraband to me from amsterdam.. so unless you have a letter from the customs agency that seized your package then it's in the postal service.. customs don't take the time to open it and write a goofy note and put it in the tin from attitude.. they send you nothing from the original packing..

my suggestion is to check the postal carrier in your area.. either they have or they know someone that has ordered from attitude and are looking for the packages to swipe.. i will bet its a punk in the sorting section looking for the packages from there UK address.. Chicago is the only place where the packages are being ripped off. so go to the source..and JODIE will tell you the same about customs and there seizure process..good luck and i hope the punk gets there ass screwed up for this shit..


----------



## Jogro (Jul 8, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Please spread this link like a germ. Florida is gonna bring legal cannabis to the ballot 2014.Please help spread the word. We got a big and well known figure to help out.>>> http://www.unitedforcare.org/


I wish you the best of luck with that. . .you're going to need it. 

So far, FL couldn't even get an MMJ initiative on the ballot despite multiple tries, and the State legislature just banned bongs 31-2 in the Senate and 112-3 in its House less than three months ago. That doesn't look like the political climate of a pro-cannabis state to me. 

In general, though South Fl is fairly liberal, its population skews old, and older votes tend to both show up and vote anti-cannabis. Up North, its Georgia/Alabama Bible belt all the way. 

Don't get me wrong, I do think FL will get there eventually, and it may even be the first Southeastern State to do it, but I wouldn't hold my breath for a big breakthrough next year.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 8, 2013)

slowandsteady said:


> a lot of states are going for MMJ laws that severely restrict patient grows so you have to get your meds from dispensaries which pay huge taxes, and to open a dispensary you need major cash( here comes big pharm co). not to hard to make your own hooch, but its illegal cause big brother don't get a cut. see where this is going.


tell me about it the feds would never allow us to grow our own meds but I do see them dropping it to a schedule 2 and allowing doctors to prescribe Sativex and/or other pharmaceutical made cannabis products even though you can make an oil from cbd crew plants for a fraction of the price you can buy Sativex and the cannabinoid levels are about the same.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 8, 2013)

John Morgan is well known lawyer down here. He is putting up a lot of funds to help out. He is one of the few lawyers I would trust. This time its going to be on the ballot by vote from florida citizens. Its also going to happen around voting time. So politicians are going to tread carefully this go around. I'm sure this go around people are not going to vote for Rick Scott. That's for sure.

He did the pipe ban to TRY and hamper the soon to be legal pot issue. In my opinion its a bitch move. It shows he is scared that their is a very good chance this new legal mj proposal will go through. This time stoners are getting off their ass to vote. The old fart relgious brainwashed zealots won't win this time. 

But who knows Florida has been known to have voting scandals before.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thats what you gotta do chronic.

I got a few suggestions maybe? ignore them if they sound retarded. but in my home state I'm in the process of setting up a website so i can get people to register to vote now so they will be good to go come 2014.

AND THEN step 2 is people applying for absentee ballots. HOW MANY MORE STONERS ARE GONNA VOTE when they don't need to go in. its how I've always voted and how i always will. its fairly easy to do too.

then step 3 is inform which you got under control. get the names of the people out there. explain the issues that seem confusing to people and make it easy mode. Hmm maybe the site i make i could divide it up state by state instead of just my home state?


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 8, 2013)

bass1014 said:


> well i have read every post in this thread and from what i have seen it looks to me like its in the postal service.. customs will take your order and send a letter to the address that the package was intended for.. they keep everything including the envelope.. they will send a certified letter stating that your package was detained in customs for items not allowed to the states. if you would like to retrieve your package you can come to the address stated in the above.. and they will send a pic of the package.. at least that's what they did with my package from a friend trying to ship contraband to me from amsterdam.. so unless you have a letter from the customs agency that seized your package then it's in the postal service.. customs don't take the time to open it and write a goofy note and put it in the tin from attitude.. they send you nothing from the original packing..
> 
> my suggestion is to check the postal carrier in your area.. either they have or they know someone that has ordered from attitude and are looking for the packages to swipe.. i will bet its a punk in the sorting section looking for the packages from there UK address.. Chicago is the only place where the packages are being ripped off. so go to the source..and JODIE will tell you the same about customs and there seizure process..good luck and i hope the punk gets there ass screwed up for this shit..


this seems to me like the MOST likely, only problems with that theory is, are the people getting it stolen in the same area ? cause for example, in the Los Angeles area all comes into LAX to the main sorting facility, if they have a idiot in there aware of the beans and were they come from ,then this person is feeling for those "jewelers case " and snagging. I'm not going to divulge (the less is revealed the better) here how mine came wrapped even though I did post a picture of the jeweler's case (bad move and even thought about it as I posted it , MAYBE a ADMIN in here can delete my one picture showing it, if not I will try)


----------



## raiderman (Jul 8, 2013)

I believe using reg u.s. long business envelopes with crush proof packing inside be the way to go.like a letter.seen it before, worx great.


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 8, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> John Morgan is well known lawyer down here. He is putting up a lot of funds to help out. He is one of the few lawyers I would trust. This time its going to be on the ballot by vote from florida citizens. Its also going to happen around voting time. So politicians are going to tread carefully this go around. I'm sure this go around people are not going to vote for Rick Scott. That's for sure.
> 
> He did the pipe ban to TRY and hamper the soon to be legal pot issue. In my opinion its a bitch move. It shows he is scared that their is a very good chance this new legal mj proposal will go through. This time stoners are getting off their ass to vote. The old fart relgious brainwashed zealots won't win this time.
> 
> But who knows Florida has been known to have voting scandals before.


As Bill Maher said last week WE need to do what the gay lesbian community did, and the next big fight we all have to be in is this. Legalize it, and regulate it, so the ZEALUTs will go with it. I come from another country and the really OLD ones from there are as tight mentally as diamonds, every decade a bunch of them die, and IMO that's the other thing in our favor. sorry to sound so nasty, but to me it's been true in equal rights fro the last 50 years , and continues to get better as these ultra tight super dooper do gooder christians die.

hope I don't put a downer, it just the way i see it, and beleive me , I'm in the edge of that crowd I speak of , or used to be and grew up around them , but they never could break me into their ways LOL We are the biggest VIRUS (that's on god if he exists) on this beautiful blue ball in space and religion is the biggest virus WE invented (that's on us) anyway I'm way offtopic and bringing you all down and scaring you, 

again my apologies and delete this if too ofending


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 8, 2013)

legalization and being a med state isnt that great in my opinion. you get alot of scallywag motherfuckers who get into it just for the money. people be coming out of the woodwork with all their fake/junk clones and all kinds of other scandalous things like what is happening around here in california. all you hear about is 'medical this or medical that' but really its just about money and kids trying to get stoned, not helping people who actually need cannabis for a real problem. theyre not helping the cause in any way and probably setting it back more. the people who are in it to further the actual medicinal side of things are on the fringe here. everyone else is just trying to get high or sell marijuana.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 8, 2013)

I registered as a volunteer


----------



## kinddiesel (Jul 8, 2013)

deal with it you only got fucked out of ceeds, and not jail time . if you want to push the issue call customs and get fucked in your ass later . your not the only one that got there items took


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 8, 2013)

Galvatron said:


> legalization and being a med state isnt that great in my opinion. you get alot of scallywag motherfuckers who get into it just for the money. people be coming out of the woodwork with all their fake/junk clones and all kinds of other scandalous things like what is happening around here in california. all you hear about is 'medical this or medical that' but really its just about money and kids trying to get stoned, not helping people who actually need cannabis for a real problem. theyre not helping the cause in any way and probably setting it back more. the people who are in it to further the actual medicinal side of things are on the fringe here. everyone else is just trying to get high or sell marijuana.


this issue is no different than what blacks , indians , gays have gone through, for every positive law once in a generation , the opressors make 100 and make damn sure they brain wash you at a early age. YOU need to follow that old rule in the bible . to thyself be true. keep the faith , don't fight dirty . EDUCATE and PASS the info on to as many as possible. eventually you will succeed , maybe not you , but your kids or their kids will make it back into a VEGeTaBLE wonder Medication and set it free. don't despair


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 8, 2013)

I haven't got beans snagged yet. Waiting for an order from the tude now. Made it on Friday. Its not showing up in tracking tude says orders on weekends update on Monday?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 8, 2013)

that's [email protected]%$&d up right there.


----------



## Chiefems (Jul 8, 2013)

If it was just some guy snagging these as he sees em he must only have attitudes address memorized I just got mine the other day from herbies went through Chicago also.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 8, 2013)

Today was his day off or he is trolling here and noticing we are catching on.


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 10, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Today was his day off or he is trolling here and noticing we are catching on.


ok I'm going to swallow the hook in case it's me, I'm new here so are you talking about me?


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 10, 2013)

^ the customs guy


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 10, 2013)

ok I don't get it, let me go back and read this from the begining. I just hope you guys don't think it'sme, cause once I get the hang of growing, I won't be bothering you guys , also if one of youknows the ADMIn of this forum , he might have a copy of my REAl email, although once I noticed I used it , I chaned it to the burnedout email. I just want to remain anon cause the fucking feds scare me, like nazi's did jews.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 10, 2013)

the boogy man,lol.


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 13, 2013)

Well I went to place a order last night for more, and it seems like 5 places are now chargeing 9 pounds to take it out of the "jewel case" and make it stealthy. WTF ? it takes a minute to pop it open and put it in a envelope, literally. and they tell me it's the "cost of labor".

this is insurance for THEM so as to not loose a shipment and have to resend free items, and WE have to pay for it?

to make matter worse (for me) the paypal system is down and off line at SOS so I'M SOL . I have been buying junk from overseas since Paypal went tinto business, so 
I have a track record at customs of buying legit shit, now I will have to find a alternative way as I'm NOT giving out my BANKcard to anyone, been hacked 3 times and I'm not going thru that shit again.

gues it will have to do with pre-paid visa cards and loose another 9.00 dollars for that too.

what was it I said earlier "cost of doing business" well it just bit me in the ass. but looking at the BIG picture, it's pure luck we can get good strains from overseas at all. 

so now I'm putting my seat in it's down position , relaxing and shutting the fuck up  just had to vent!

I WAS going to go pick up clones today from a place THAT USED TO have a store front you could walk into and buy them , but now they closed up and want to meet me in a parking lot, since now ONLY the wife has the medical recomendation from a doctor and SINCE said fucking doctor moved to a new nearby city and yesterday after work I stopped to get MY card, and since they were "undergoing " acity inspction . I'm without a card and without new clones. 

NOWAY am I taking my wife to a meet!!!!!!!!!!!!. so alls good sitting here looking at my 5 succesful babies from my first 16 seeds, guess I'm not a total fuck up, and will just have to keep buying cheables in West Hollywood and let these cuties just grow up.

God is this yet another one of your lesson for me ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


ok laugh away boys


----------



## raiderman (Jul 13, 2013)

its that way with everyone on prepaid..its a small extra to reap well from your harvest..ns plants btw.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 13, 2013)

damn.......lol.


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 13, 2013)

raiderman said:


> its that way with everyone on prepaid..its a small extra to reap well from your harvest..ns plants btw.


thiese are my first babies, so far more nerve wrecking than my real kids 40 years ago , it's tough going thru this a second time LOL


----------



## hsfkush (Jul 13, 2013)

burnedout1958 said:


> Well I went to place a order last night for more, and it seems like 5 places are now chargeing 9 pounds to take it out of the "jewel case" and make it stealthy. WTF ? it takes a minute to pop it open and put it in a envelope, literally. and they tell me it's the "cost of labor".
> 
> this is insurance for THEM so as to not loose a shipment and have to resend free items, and WE have to pay for it?
> 
> ...



Given that you're saying pounds rather than dollars, I'm assuming you're from the UK. If that is the case, you don't need stealth shipping as it's completely legal to possess, own and distribute cannabis seeds.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 13, 2013)

burnedout1958 said:


> thiese are my first babies, so far more nerve wrecking than my real kids 40 years ago , it's tough going thru this a second time LOL


yea its always something wen it comes to ordering beans these days,lol.


----------



## kgp (Jul 13, 2013)

Son of bitches got me too. Damn it.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 13, 2013)

still waiting on my Canadian order, hope I don't get skinned up on this one,30 blueberry beans.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 13, 2013)

em dog showed up today. attitude i think reads these forums or is taking advice as a whole from the community!


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 13, 2013)

so theres the test folks i got seized when i had 3 in the mail. the first one got snagged the next 2 made it. keep that in mind that it looks like you are good even after getting snagged.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> em dog showed up today. attitude i think reads these forums or is taking advice as a whole from the community!


I sure hope so, as a dozen are in transit.Just got the tracking number.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 13, 2013)

Got some good info 
711.3 Examination of Registered Mail and Sealed Letters

The postmaster or other designated employee must be present when Registered Mail and sealed letters (except unregistered sealed letter mail bearing a green customs label) are opened by customs officers for examination. After customs treatment, the customs officer will repack and reseal the mail.

Responsibility of Customs and Postal Service Employees

Customs employees are responsible for repacking and resealing mail of foreign origin after customs examination. Postal Service employees accepting mail that has been in customs custody for examination must determine from external inspection whether the mail can safely bear further handling and transportation. Customs employees are responsible for restoring mail that is not in satisfactory condition

Shipments found to be in bad order in transit or at the delivery office must be reconditioned by Postal Service employees. After reconditioning such mail, the employee should note, over his or her signature on the address side of the wrapper, the bad order and any evidence of damage or missing contents.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 13, 2013)

I fuckin hate this "origin post preparing shipment." Next time I get a order with stealth from them. Gonna tell em to keep the shirt. For all I know they could be sitting in some hot ass warehouse.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 13, 2013)

mine showed up today and sat in the mailbox for an hour. mail always comes later then it did today.they were hot to the touch coming out of the box...... not good. think they will be good as long as they hit water tonight?


----------



## TreeOfLiberty (Jul 13, 2013)

I was thinking of a stealth method that would be good for the seed sellers in Europe to use that none of them use now. "Candles". 

Candles would be good. Seed packs could be placed inside a candle then sealed back over with hot wax. This would mean that the candle would have to be broken or dug into ruining it. A candle set of 3 would even be better with only 1 candle containing the seeds. It would require somewhat thick candles, maybe 3" thick. Seed sellers would go up on the price no doubt from having to buy so many candles but the level of stealth shipping would improve. The great thing about this is it would mean a person's merchandise ( the candle) would be destroyed just for customs to look and see if "MAYBE" it had contraband.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 13, 2013)

I might just start ordering toward fall and winter time. Never in summer again. HGK when did you order.?? Its been 8 days since I ordered mine.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 13, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> mine showed up today and sat in the mailbox for an hour. mail always comes later then it did today.they were hot to the touch coming out of the box...... not good. think they will be good as long as they hit water tonight?


Should be good as long as it wasn't continuous.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 13, 2013)

I ordered this most recent one on the 6th.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 13, 2013)

So did I wtf??!! Hope they get cleared...


----------



## madprofessor (Jul 13, 2013)

the moral of the story is stop using attitude, they're shit at hiding ceeds.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 13, 2013)

Gave em the benefit of the doubt... Can't rule em out yet. Haven't received anything yet so we will see.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 13, 2013)

if all else fails they usually take care of stuff right away. jodie or laura or whoever you get over there should handle it quickly. i wouldn't count it out yet your in FL theres a lot of old people their and they use snail mail a lot more then the rest of the world lol. probably just caught up in sample packs of depends and big square sunglasses.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 13, 2013)

Or tropical depression Chantal is slowing things down. I don't get it still says origin post preparing shipment


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 14, 2013)

royal mail still has it then. that means it hasn't even hit chicago. go check royal mail tracking and see what that says.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 14, 2013)

I did their website is down?? Hope they show Mon or Tue


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 14, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> royal mail still has it then. that means it hasn't even hit chicago. go check royal mail tracking and see what that says.


It shouldn't be going that way. It usually goes thru NY.


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 14, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Given that you're saying pounds rather than dollars, I'm assuming you're from the UK. If that is the case, you don't need stealth shipping as it's completely legal to possess, own and distribute cannabis seeds.


No I'm in the Los Angeles area


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 14, 2013)

Why don't you buy beans or cuts from the local clubs??


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 14, 2013)

id be takin a trip to harbor side weekly.


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 14, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Why don't you buy beans or cuts from the local clubs??


 Since I'm new, I'm learning, I've only been to 2 places, today was my second one, neither sold seeds, or clones, the one place near me, closed the store front, and will have to try again with them as they deliver, and now I have my REC , so I don't have to drag my wife.

I'm also skeptical , from what I've seen so far , I'm not inpressed. I want to start growing HIGH CBD plants for the 3 of us here, and it seems like the only place that I've found with Cannatonic (for example) are 2 places overseas, the ones around here want 2 and 3 times as much anyways, so I might as well as spend it on the real growers and support them in their endeavours to produce new strains on the new fork on the road. the days of high THC now are getting a bit of competition as people get more educated on what does what.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 14, 2013)

burnedout1958 said:


> Since I'm new, I'm learning, I've only been to 2 places, today was my second one, neither sold seeds, or clones, the one place near me, closed the store front, and will have to try again with them as they deliver, and now I have my REC , so I don't have to drag my wife.
> 
> I'm also skeptical , from what I've seen so far , I'm not inpressed. I want to start growing HIGH CBD plants for the 3 of us here, and it seems like the only place that I've found with Cannatonic (for example) are 2 places overseas, the ones around here want 2 and 3 times as much anyways, so I might as well as spend it on the real growers and support them in their endeavours to produce new strains on the new fork on the road. the days of high THC now are getting a bit of competition as people get more educated on what does what.


You might find clones for sale in yer state on craigslist.


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 14, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> id be takin a trip to harbor side weekly.


 got a link on weed maps ? I just registered there , and did not find harbor side in the Los Angeles area .

I hope you're not looking at my IP address ? cause I use privateinternetaccess vpn services  and my IP shows as San Jose the only Harbor side I know of.

2 grand kids and 2 sons living with me and downlaoding every crao they can and now Verizon turning us into the MPAA and RIAA , has forced me to install it on every computer in the house, and that's before i use TOR browser (sometimes) then the IP changes again , so don't go by my IP. 

I haven't (LOL) as of yet had a outburst in here about ISP's and the NSA / FBI / and the facist homeland insecurity agencies and how i really feel about them cocksuckers


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 14, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> July 6, 2013 View attachment 2727485


 I got one of those tins around here somewhere.


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 14, 2013)

MarWan said:


> do you think its posible to get finger prints of those notes? scan it and post to compare


 What you gonna' do, complain to the authorities? They'll give him a promotion and you an electric chair.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 14, 2013)

harbor side is in san fran. take a nice run up coastal 1 sometime. i spent a while running around cali 2 summers ago coastal 1 is a beautiful drive. scary as hell but beautiful. no where in the US looks like san fran either its such a weird cool place. while your up there hit up mavericks and see if the waves are breaking. if they are, be ready to be amazed!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 15, 2013)

burnedout1958 said:


> Since I'm new, I'm learning, I've only been to 2 places, today was my second one, neither sold seeds, or clones, the one place near me, closed the store front, and will have to try again with them as they deliver, and now I have my REC , so I don't have to drag my wife.
> 
> I'm also skeptical , from what I've seen so far , I'm not inpressed. I want to start growing HIGH CBD plants for the 3 of us here, and it seems like the only place that I've found with Cannatonic (for example) are 2 places overseas, the ones around here want 2 and 3 times as much anyways, so I might as well as spend it on the real growers and support them in their endeavours to produce new strains on the new fork on the road. the days of high THC now are getting a bit of competition as people get more educated on what does what.


you can get cbd crew strains at mr. nice auction its the best company for high cbd strains. it is overseas still but they got about the best stealth method I've seen they will also resend if you get registered shipping which you have to sign for which I've done a few times never even lost 1 out of about 5 really I never heard of anyone losing a package through them and they sell a bit of seed. https://www.mrnice.nl/auctions/index.php Just don't waste your money on the buy now ones if you have some patients you can get every cbd strain they got under 30 euro's really with all the strains they got you'll get a better price with some patients not so much super silver haze and mango haze though but still cheaper then attitude.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> July 6, 2013
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727485


Da FUK?...


----------



## Lo Budget (Jul 15, 2013)

Well, mine cleared ISC Chicago today, they weren't there long so I hope it made it. I don't want to see any sad faces or green tape or whatever. I ordered from Herbie's not Attitude but I don't know if that makes much difference.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 15, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Da FUK?...


thats the note i got instead of 33 bodhi beans. Customs snagged a pack of silver mountain, golden triangle, and blueberry hill.
it was a sad sad day.


----------



## AHoleNotherLevel420 (Jul 15, 2013)

some grower is stealing ur beans and selling them. its genius. but this is what happens wen every loser goes on youtube to post how they just got there seeds jumping up and down on a bed like a fuckin two year old.. stop showing the cops and scammers how they are being sent to us.. and we wouldn't have this problem.. if people don't know.. , the cops don't make big busts.. or take shit.. they have informants and snitches and ZIMMERMANS (WANNABE COPS) .. that do there job for them.. so just buy your seeds.. keep the secret of how they sent them to u.. and fuckin stop posting VIDEOS of your retarded ass all excited cuz ur 14 growing weed at moms house!!!.. GROW THE FUCK UP KEEP UR MOUTH SHUT.. TWITTER . FACEBOOK. MYSPACE.. all of those social media websites are being used to watch everything we do . so if u don't want ur shit getting taken .. stop showing how it gets to u .


----------



## raiderman (Jul 15, 2013)

Lo Budget said:


> Well, mine cleared ISC Chicago today, they weren't there long so I hope it made it. I don't want to see any sad faces or green tape or whatever. I ordered from Herbie's not Attitude but I don't know if that makes much difference.


I hear ya, I used another seedbank also,I order 30 blueberry beans and sending me 5 free bc granddaddy beans , unreleased Canadian strain.got the email, hope they make it.gd luck.rdr.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2013)

AHoleNotherLevel420 said:


> some grower is stealing ur beans and selling them. its genius. but this is what happens wen every loser goes on youtube to post how they just got there seeds jumping up and down on a bed like a fuckin two year old.. stop showing the cops and scammers how they are being sent to us.. and we wouldn't have this problem.. if people don't know.. , the cops don't make big busts.. or take shit.. they have informants and snitches and ZIMMERMANS (WANNABE COPS) .. that do there job for them.. so just buy your seeds.. keep the secret of how they sent them to u.. and fuckin stop posting VIDEOS of your retarded ass all excited cuz ur 14 growing weed at moms house!!!.. GROW THE FUCK UP KEEP UR MOUTH SHUT.. TWITTER . FACEBOOK. MYSPACE.. all of those social media websites are being used to watch everything we do . so if u don't want ur shit getting taken .. stop showing how it gets to u .


 Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2013)

The cops over here hardly know how to pull their pants up. I've had mates send me Charas from India in plain brown envelopes. Really sucks for you guys. But yeah somebody in Chicago is laughing is little head off. He's probably in cahoots with the guy doing the 'tude's packaging :'Hey man, as usual just look for the most flimsy envelope, I hardly stapled it shut. Have a good 'un'. 

Anyhoo I sent Jodi an e-mail about how they're actually losing tons of cred thanks to that, the packaging. She sent one back assuring me they are changing the way they do things and considering alternative shipping methods etc. Hope change comes SOON, I'm watching the seedbank reviews for the first 'hey the packaging is GREAT' comment. Waiting in great anticipation. The last package I got from them was a tad on the shoddy side.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 15, 2013)

Lil Hope for ya and some bad news Chicago is compromised. y'all the Tude came thru. Got my beans ordered the 6th came in today.

Got a nice shirt this time.


----------



## Lo Budget (Jul 15, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I hear ya, I used another seedbank also,I order 30 blueberry beans and sending me 5 free bc granddaddy beans , unreleased Canadian strain.got the email, hope they make it.gd luck.rdr.


Yeah, good luck to you too, and to all of us. I'll report back with whatever happens with mine.

Edit: Got mine today, completely unmolested.


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 15, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> harbor side is in san fran. take a nice run up coastal 1 sometime. i spent a while running around cali 2 summers ago coastal 1 is a beautiful drive. scary as hell but beautiful. no where in the US looks like san fran either its such a weird cool place. while your up there hit up mavericks and see if the waves are breaking. if they are, be ready to be amazed!


Next time I go up to see my #1 son in Santa Cruz I will do it


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 15, 2013)

bluntmassa1 said:


> you can get cbd crew strains at mr. nice auction its the best company for high cbd strains. it is overseas still but they got about the best stealth method I've seen they will also resend if you get registered shipping which you have to sign for which I've done a few times never even lost 1 out of about 5 really I never heard of anyone losing a package through them and they sell a bit of seed. https://www.mrnice.nl/auctions/index.php Just don't waste your money on the buy now ones if you have some patients you can get every cbd strain they got under 30 euro's really with all the strains they got you'll get a better price with some patients not so much super silver haze and mango haze though but still cheaper then attitude.


thanks for the tip bro, good to hear positive stuff. the 3 of us in this house intend to go that route and do (brace yourselves) juicing of the plants , 2 of us are cancer survivors and want to live long enough to collect a few of uncle Sams money .  All I've seen on youtube videos and juicing seems really positive for that purpose

thanks again, will try that seed house!


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 15, 2013)

AHoleNotherLevel420 said:


> some grower is stealing ur beans and selling them. its genius. but this is what happens wen every loser goes on youtube to post how they just got there seeds jumping up and down on a bed like a fuckin two year old.. stop showing the cops and scammers how they are being sent to us.. and we wouldn't have this problem.. if people don't know.. , the cops don't make big busts.. or take shit.. they have informants and snitches and ZIMMERMANS (WANNABE COPS) .. that do there job for them.. so just buy your seeds.. keep the secret of how they sent them to u.. and fuckin stop posting VIDEOS of your retarded ass all excited cuz ur 14 growing weed at moms house!!!.. GROW THE FUCK UP KEEP UR MOUTH SHUT.. TWITTER . FACEBOOK. MYSPACE.. all of those social media websites are being used to watch everything we do . so if u don't want ur shit getting taken .. stop showing how it gets to u .


I think I belong in that category ( a bit ) in that i posted a picture of the tins, but by now it's common knowledge, but NOT how it came or through what company.

I agree with you in that we should create a " NEW USER DO NOT " STICKY post that should be on the top of each of these forums so that newbies are taught from the get go. I'm sure there's a few things that could go in there as well as how to stay SECURE online doing your purchases , and the usual 3 sins for newbies and seeds like no over watering , you know the rest


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 15, 2013)

Stay positive... Positive attracts positive


----------



## AHoleNotherLevel420 (Jul 17, 2013)

I haven't lost a attitude order yet.. but I had my ex partner lose 1000$ worth of genetics in 1 order.. was weird.. the Shirt Came.. in the package no seeds no note no nothing.. just a shirt .. looked like someone opened it stole the seeds .. and packaged it back up and sent it out. I was fuckin pissed.. I was supposed to start some amazing genetics and it didn't happen until a month later then expected had to reorder the genetics I wanted.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

It seems to only be happening in Chicago.


----------



## GODWORK (Jul 19, 2013)

I have been speaking to Laura...My package was empty...no green tape...not beans,,,just the t shirt


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

Lo Budget said:


> Yeah, good luck to you too, and to all of us. I'll report back with whatever happens with mine.
> 
> Edit: Got mine today, completely unmolested.


got my Canadian order,badass discreet method,not even been opened.36 blueberry beans,4 granddaddy beans for 90.00.been doin bcseedking stuff few yrs, same as bcbud depot Canadian bb just better deal on this Canadian company.


----------



## ***** (Jul 19, 2013)

By the way it look like its an employee stealing you guys. My seeds been confiscated once and it was a huge paper filled with notes (A sheet they need to fill when they catch contraband) and was signed by two different individual. The way there is no note on any of you confiscation and only an amateur smiley + same handwriting + smile design tell me its someone recognizing tude package (Since its always the same Return address and name) and that said person steal package when he catch them.


----------



## ***** (Jul 19, 2013)

raiderman said:


> got my Canadian order,badass discreet method,not even been opened.36 blueberry beans,4 granddaddy beans for 90.00.been doin bcseedking stuff few yrs, same as bcbud depot Canadian bb just better deal on this Canadian company.


Which seedbank are you using? Are they real deal? Are they running tons of breeder like Attitude?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

www.bcseedking.com . .their Canadian strains. I done maybe 7 different strains with them .all badass to me.alot of free same strain beans,best discreet shipping in the house.shipping is 5.00 and a neat little gift.


----------



## GODWORK (Jul 20, 2013)

the Shit sucks...from the sound of it I woulnt be getting anything back...& that was a 65 dollar order....I cant risk it again...even with the Gage Green promo


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 20, 2013)

GODWORK said:


> I have been speaking to Laura...My package was empty...no green tape...not beans,,,just the t shirt


@Godwork tell her and Jodi CM said to check the thread I made. It was In response to help y'all out. I like em their monthly promos are sweet. Did you get the stupid smiley face on the UFO card??


----------



## cybergreen (Jul 21, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> o for sure id feel way better knowing i was lost in the system of bullshit bureaucratic nonsense that customs and every federal agency has to deal with. the messy system is why they can only concentrate on big fish.
> 
> a hand written note just raises too many variables in my mind. a personal touch if you may. these guys normally do "a job" brainlessly cruise through the day stamping and taping and drinking coffee and stamping and going home and coming back to work blah blah blah blah they are zombies. a hand written note doesn't sound like a zombie to me. its someone who can mentally project themselves into the shoes of the offended and feel the laughable anger that they know any of us would feel and writes "SHIT!". most people I've met that work for or have anything to do with law enforcement, border enforcement, police have no mindseye. 0 inner vision at all. their mind is usually too in the NOW to be able to focus on anything besides what their eyes see or their ears hear.
> 
> ...



you can't just stereotype like that just because their handwriting is shit, it's like saying that they are probably a doctor because that looks like chicken scratch to me. I was a soldier for the last few years until I got out last week and my handwriting is just fine.


----------



## cybergreen (Jul 21, 2013)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I guess you don't know much about soldiers them dudes play around like children even over sea's in war they be clowning. Sure the officers may be up tight bastards but enlisted men are a complete different story just watch Jarhead it may be fictional but yeah they do fuck around like that, I even watched a documentary on afghanistan and a few soldiers where dancing and acting queer to some girly ass music soldiers are not just a bunch of up tight pricks. Officers are a whole different story though.



alright cut it out i'm tired of you guys trashing soldiers. you have no idea who we are or what we deal with all you've done is watch fictional movies and one documentary which was about that one unit so they may have acted like that but that's not how everyone in the military really acts. quit stereotyping us especially if you've never been a soldier


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 21, 2013)

hes a customs officer with really bad hand writing. i used a few more reasons then just the fact he had bad hand writing. just cause you fell for a dumb commercial and signed on the dotted line doest make you an authority on soldiers sooo grats on your good handwriting. most people in the military are nothing more then manual laborers. I've spent a lot of time working closely with manual laborers. when you don't work your handwriting it goes out the window quickly. i don't think i could of stated it any clearer that it was all just conjecture too. grats on just getting out but i suggest some books on reading comprehension.

and as for your response to bluntmassa, once again no one is trashing soldiers? he's just stating facts. active duty soldiers do act a fool when the time is right. its part of their routine so they don't go crazy. while checking packages ON THE JOB at the customs office is definitely not the time to be acting childish. 

and if you hadn't learned yet telling people online to cut things out will get you a big ole pile of what ever the fuck it is you wanted cut out dumped right on your head. chances are on here most people are stoned so this will probably go by before a troll gets ahold of it like 95% of trollable posts do BUT one of these times your gonna cry about someone trashing soldiers when their really not and show weakness and some 14 year old is gonna go off and cause your PTSD to rage so i suggest to keeping your online interactions too factual and happy. once again I'm just a nobody spitting stoned nonsense online so no need to heed anything I've said here. i learned early on that very few people are actually trying to cause any direct harm with anything they say on here and when they are its very very clear. whenever it does happen people usually jump in and make sure it is known how big of an ass someone is being. so really no need to white knight on here.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 21, 2013)

cybergreen said:


> alright cut it out i'm tired of you guys trashing soldiers. you have no idea who we are or what we deal with all you've done is watch fictional movies and one documentary which was about that one unit so they may have acted like that but that's not how everyone in the military really acts. quit stereotyping us especially if you've never been a soldier


 Somebody willingly goes to a place where people get shot and has his job as shooting people does NOT have my respect. WAR IS TERRORISM. Your choice to be part of something no religion nor philosophy condones. Media has made it's best attempt to make 'em look like a bunch of fun-loving goof-arounds but goddamn man, those rifles rip a man's guts out no problem. You know what DEAD is? 

I'd rather go to jail than shoot anybody, no matter WHAT the reason. I'd like to shuffle off this mortal coil with clean hands. Sorry but this is reality the way I see it. I know about the amazing benefits US soldiers get, the way your studies get paid for etc etc. It's a sweet deal, very tempting. But is your happiness worth a life? Sorry buddy. But war in NOT OK. Being a part of it is NOT OK. 

My granddad retired a Major, career soldier. And what I said above, this is how he saw it right at the end.

So you have to live with the stereotyping just like I have to live with the musician's stereotype. Yeah we all get smashed on coke and heroin and shag groupies and serve no purpose to our community and such. Stereotypes are everywhere man. I have to live with the stoner stereotyping too. So my humble apologies if I do believe that soldiers will have to live with THEIR stereotype. 

Anyhow guys, I hate to break it to you but it's not just Attitude packages getting nailed in Chicago. Have a look around, Herbies packages are getting nailed bigtime (one guy has had his Herbies order re-sent 3 times now, customs got it every time). Sannies are getting nailed too. 

SoS also lost a few there already. I fear for you guys what you are dealing with is an efficient technology to help Customs pick up on it. And Chicago is probably a test run. I keep saying you only hear about more from the 'tude because they shift the biggest volume by far. Truth is, EVERYBODY is getting nailed. Everybody. This is waaaaay beyond the capabilities of some jarhead. This is systematic and sophisticated.

Stock up on all the beans you can NOW. Your borders are getting tight it seems.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 21, 2013)

handy little chart

*U.S. Customs Service Locations*​
*State*​*Airport Location*​*Address*​California​LAX (Los Angeles, CA)​US CUSTOMS SERVICE
20700 DENKER AVE
TORRANCE CA 90501-6414​SFO (San Francisco, CA)​US CUSTOMS SERVICE
660 WESTFIELD RD
SAN FRANCISCO CA 94128-3101​ Florida​MIA (Miami, FL)​US CUSTOMS SERVICE
11698 NW 25TH ST
MIAMI FL 33112-3215​Hawaii​HNL (Honolulu, HI)​US CUSTOMS SERVICE
3599 NORTH NIMITZ HWY
HONOLULU HI 96818-4415​Illinois​ORD (Chicago, IL)​US CUSTOMS SERVICE
514 EXPRESS CENTER DR
CHICAGO IL 60688-2500​New Jersey​EWR (Newark, NJ)_Foreign Center NJ 099 SurfaceFacility_​US CUSTOMS SERVICE
80 COUNTY ROAD
JERSEY CITY NJ 07097-9998​New York​JFK (New York, NY)​US CUSTOMS SERVICE
JFK AIRPORT
BUILDING 250
JAMAICA NY 11430-9998​Puerto Rico​SJU (San Juan, PR)​US CUSTOMS SERVICE
LA PUNTILLA #1, OFFICE #214
SAN JUAN PR 00901-1822​U.S. Virgin Islands​STT (Saint Thomas, VI)​US CUSTOMS SERVICE
RON DE LUGO FEDERAL BUILDING AND COURTHOUSE
5500 VETERANS DR RM 248
ST THOMAS VI 00802-6424​Washington​SEA (Seattle, WA)​US CUSTOMS SERVICE
16601 AIR CARGO RD
SEATTLE WA 98158-9998​


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm really not sure how new they are but i watched a video with a revolving scanner. kinda like a MRI but it revolves very fast and takes 20,000 snapshots of everything which software then reassembles a perfect 3d image of whats in there. like down to fractions of a millimeter. i have no idea if customs has these and i know they wouldn't be able to scan them all as it took several seconds in the video i watched and that just isn't plausible with the volume these guys deal with. i know if i was a customs dweeb id have me one of these scanners thats for sure.


----------



## Indie (Jul 21, 2013)

God Bless the U.S. Military...


----------



## althor (Jul 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Somebody willingly goes to a place where people get shot and has his job as shooting people does NOT have my respect. WAR IS TERRORISM. Your choice to be part of something no religion nor philosophy condones. Media has made it's best attempt to make 'em look like a bunch of fun-loving goof-arounds but goddamn man, those rifles rip a man's guts out no problem. You know what DEAD is?
> 
> I'd rather go to jail than shoot anybody, no matter WHAT the reason. I'd like to shuffle off this mortal coil with clean hands. Sorry but this is reality the way I see it. I know about the amazing benefits US soldiers get, the way your studies get paid for etc etc. It's a sweet deal, very tempting. But is your happiness worth a life? Sorry buddy. But war in NOT OK. Being a part of it is NOT OK.
> 
> ...



Are you kidding, almost every religion condones war.


----------



## HeadieNugz (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, finally decided on an order from the Tude, guess now ill have to hold off or maybe go with Sensi?


----------



## JohnnySocko (Jul 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Somebody willingly goes to a place where people get shot and has his job as shooting people does NOT have my respect. WAR IS TERRORISM. Your choice to be part of something no religion nor philosophy condones. Media has made it's best attempt to make 'em look like a bunch of fun-loving goof-arounds but goddamn man, those rifles rip a man's guts out no problem. You know what DEAD is?
> 
> I'd rather go to jail than shoot anybody, no matter WHAT the reason. I'd like to shuffle off this mortal coil with clean hands. Sorry but this is reality the way I see it. I know about the amazing benefits US soldiers get, the way your studies get paid for etc etc. It's a sweet deal, very tempting. But is your happiness worth a life? Sorry buddy. But war in NOT OK. Being a part of it is NOT OK. ......


...Hamish, bro!!!!..... ma'man ....don't bash the soldiers, bash the nefarious governments
...and either way; it takes people with guns to keep other people with guns from taking whats yours; been like that since they invented clubs & spears....

...anyway, back to learnin this plant and how to cop some nice genetics...


----------



## kushiesweet (Jul 21, 2013)

placed an order from herbies friday and its still in the uk. if i live on northeast will my order go through chicago or jfk?


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 21, 2013)

HeadieNugz said:


> Well, finally decided on an order from the Tude, guess now ill have to hold off or maybe go with Sensi?



Ya just gotta roll the dice. buy the guarantee so just incase it gets snagged you get a replacement.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jul 21, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> handy little chart
> 
> *U.S. Customs Service Locations*​
> *State*​*Airport Location*​*Address*​California​LAX (Los Angeles, CA)​US CUSTOMS SERVICE
> ...


who will be the one to write in an anonymous letter directing them to this thread and send them back the note with finger prints..making sure not to add your own? if everyone does this they will bust the guy if nothing else just because they are sick of getting complaints, lets be real they dont really care about some dumb beans\..this has been happening quite a while now and he finally screwed up and added something to the package! bust his ass!! you cant get in trouble they cant prove what was in the package, what wasnt, or that you intended for anything illegal to be in there! he will be fired for sending foul language to who knows whose kids!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't even like lookin at stuff like that,lol.get paranoid,


----------



## kermit2692 (Jul 21, 2013)

Red1966 said:


> What you gonna' do, complain to the authorities? They'll give him a promotion and you an electric chair.


absolutely not true..they cant pin a damn thing on you and after finding out this is going on they will likely do a huge internal investigation (they do employ people in loss prevention that would otherwise be sitting on their asses so im sure they will jump at the opportunity) and if they find someone removing contraband from mail and not properly documenting and catalogging the evidence they will SURELY be fired


----------



## GODWORK (Jul 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> @Godwork tell her and Jodi CM said to check the thread I made. It was In response to help y'all out. I like em their monthly promos are sweet. Did you get the stupid smiley face on the UFO card??



I didn't get the smiley face...I just got the t-shirt... & my package had a 2 finger sized hole on the side slits...I was pissed but the fact that I saw your thread ahead of time helped me to cope when my beans came up missing...thanks bro


----------



## althor (Jul 23, 2013)

cybergreen said:


> alright cut it out i'm tired of you guys trashing soldiers. you have no idea who we are or what we deal with all you've done is watch fictional movies and one documentary which was about that one unit so they may have acted like that but that's not how everyone in the military really acts. quit stereotyping us especially if you've never been a soldier


 Come on man, but he watched JARHEAD. He knows all about soldiers and the military now....


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 23, 2013)

cybergreen said:


> alright cut it out i'm tired of you guys trashing soldiers. you have no idea who we are or what we deal with all you've done is watch fictional movies and one documentary which was about that one unit so they may have acted like that but that's not how everyone in the military really acts. quit stereotyping us especially if you've never been a soldier


wtf are you babbling about dude was talking like soldiers are a bunch of uptight pricks yet I know a few soldiers 1 is a fuckin prick but the other two I know are cool smoke weed, snort pills coke you name it they know how to have fun and if them dudes where working a bullshit customs job bored as hell you know there fucking off. 

But I don't have much any respect for someone going half way across the world to murder a bunch of poor people. If they came over here I'd kill them myself but they aint hurting nobody in the middle east this is not about terror this is about the US government and its allies trying to control the oil and heroin market its clear as day but you still believe the government does no wrong.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 23, 2013)

althor said:


> Come on man, but he watched JARHEAD. He knows all about soldiers and the military now....


your just mad cause my signature proves what kind of person you are.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 24, 2013)

A lot of low stat people here on this thread... Interesting....


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 27, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> A lot of low stat people here on this thread... Interesting....


Don't know what's interesting about it, only that when I took my son to get his MMJ reccomendation , the place in Whittier, CA was jammed packed and it was a Thursday, so every day there are hundreds of new patients. and many want to learn how to grow, and this forum will be one of the first hits on Google  that's how I landed here

oh and here is a interestink link about the topic of this thread, the Post Office and how they are catching more pot related shipments in the mail of every size 

http://www.theweedblog.com/shipping-marijuana-through-the-us-mail/

I sure would not call the cops if I got a 50LB box of pot in the mail like this lady did!!!! that's for damn sure


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jul 28, 2013)

As former Military that did a lot bit of time in the desert ........ you guys are a bunch of fuck holes. SO MUCH ignorant shit has been spewed about in this thread its scary. If you have never worn the boots and held the gun, then shut your dumb CIV mouth, as you have zero clue what you are talking about.

Some of you are good guys, but alot of dick bags in this thread.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

I own a gun and a pair of boots, do I qualify?lol.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jul 28, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I own a gun and a pair of boots, do I qualify?lol.


iunno how are your nunchuck skills?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

nun, but I do 1200 pushups every other day and pushing 485 bench,yu wouldn't want nun of this.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jul 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> nun, but I do 1200 pushups every other day and pushing 485 bench,yu wouldn't want nun of this.


Well as luck would have it I do 1201 pushups every other day and am pushing 486on MY bench soooooo........ you dont want nun of THIS!!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hÿdra;9399998 said:


> As former Military that did a lot bit of time in the desert ........ you guys are a bunch of fuck holes. SO MUCH ignorant shit has been spewed about in this thread its scary. If you have never worn the boots and held the gun, then shut your dumb CIV mouth, as you have zero clue what you are talking about.
> 
> Some of you are good guys, but alot of dick bags in this thread.


so your telling us soldiers are whinny little bitches like you? Really who gives a fuck about yall we don't even see yall on the news these days why cause your fighting a bullshit war. you think I'm going to travel half way across the world to murder poor people who have done nothing but what I'd do, defend my home land. You think what your doing is right? Why did we topple suddams regime? oh yeah its so the US goverment and its allies can make trillions of dollars with the oil and heroin ( Afghanistan ) yet you fight for these politicians which makes you just as bad.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

Hÿdra;9401587 said:


> Well as luck would have it I do 1201 pushups every other day and am pushing 486on MY bench soooooo........ you dont want nun of THIS!!!


jus because you finally found a job no where else but military says it all,and its gone tooo yure head,i bet you have you done some inhumane things,,gonna let this cat out the back door.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 29, 2013)

http://whowhatwhy.com/2012/09/10/the-real-reason-for-the-afghan-war/


thnx for my iPhone bud. no way i would of been able to afford it without everything you guys did over there! VIVA AMERIKA


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

I had a nephew who joined the army,whom I raised for 10 yrs and never did without anything,,before he took off he turned me in for runnin a gro op because it was his duty to do so and his greed.fuck the army it cost me thousands here in America over that shit.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Henry david thoreau*

*"When a sixth of the population of a nation which has undertaken to be the refuge of liberty are slaves, and a whole country is unjustly overrun and conquered by a foreign army, and subjected to military law, I think that it is not too soon for honest men to rebel and revolutionize. What makes this duty the more urgent is the fact that the country so overrun is not our own, but ours is the invading army."*


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I had a nephew who joined the army,whom I raised for 10 yrs and never did without anything,,before he took off he turned me in for runnin a gro op because it was his duty to do so and his greed.fuck the army it cost me thousands here in America over that shit.


what a POS, sorry to hear your nephew is so easily corrupted


----------



## medicineforpatients (Jul 29, 2013)

bluntmassa1 said:


> so your telling us soldiers are whinny little bitches like you? Really who gives a fuck about yall we don't even see yall on the news these days why cause your fighting a bullshit war. You think i'm going to travel half way across the world to murder poor people who have done nothing but what i'd do, defend my home land. You think what your doing is right? Why did we topple suddams regime? Oh yeah its so the us goverment and its allies can make trillions of dollars with the oil and heroin ( afghanistan ) yet you fight for these politicians which makes you just as bad.


damnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

Hÿdra;9400337 said:


> iunno how are your nunchuck skills?


spoken like a true hero.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 29, 2013)

Please fellas let's limit this to the thread subject.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Please fellas let's limit this to the thread subject.


well I just received my order from mns the other day I got Ortega, G13 Haze, Early Queen, U2 ( Early Queen x Haze (A/C)) and ASH spring cleaning thing came with 73 fucking seeds  god knows how long that's gonna take me not too mention I already have a bunch of seed and all but EQ had 21 seeds and 20 for EQ only costed me $250 all together. still waiting on my seedbay order but it hasn't even been a week yet since it was shipped. my shit goes through NY though.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 29, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Please fellas let's limit this to the thread subject.


every good turn deserves another, get this customs prankster fired . . . . . .it wouldnt be that hard . . . .just takes balls

if no report was made then no contraband was taken aka anything could be in that case like(under premise that you try to get the issue sovled) . . family heirlooms or bubble gum . . .logic dictates that the custom guy is fucked and you with an empty box hold all thepower

and without a official report their is no way for customs or perp to prove that it was seeds . . . . .which in many states are not illegal to have or order 

propagation or selling them for profit or redistribution would more than likely be illegal no matter what, but having . . .is a grey area


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 29, 2013)

Eh bluntmassa seedbay legit?? They got strains you can't find at other places. Better places too.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jul 29, 2013)

WOW you guys are a bunch of hippy pieces of shit. I was being friendly and just messin around. But srsly you can all go jump in a fire and drank deep. Your nephew prolly called the cops on you cuz your an ignorant fucking asshole, that cant take a joke. GO ARMY!!!!!!!!! 
SO ALL military people are bad??? We are ALL the same??? 


LOL. Poor ass mother fuckers that have ONLY grown weed and been druggie losers since high school..... Shit i have seen the world 3 times over and have 7 years of college bought and paid for by the US government. Whiny little punk bitches are all that is in this thread. 

May all your future harvest be infected with Avian bird Aids and be full of seeds. CIV pussies.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 29, 2013)

Hÿdra;9404725 said:


> WOW you guys are a bunch of hippy pieces of shit. I was being friendly and just messin around. But srsly you can all go jump in a fire and drank deep. Your nephew prolly called the cops on you cuz your an ignorant fucking asshole, that cant take a joke. GO ARMY!!!!!!!!!
> SO ALL military people are bad??? We are ALL the same???
> 
> 
> ...


butt hurt is strong with this one . . .

please proceed to STFU


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jul 29, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> butt hurt is strong with this one . . .
> 
> please proceed to STFU


Well i refuse to talk shit about anyone that listens to Sage Francis....so you get a pass samwell.

You guys think im proud of the way the government USES the military??? HELL NO the government should be locked up and beaten to death with hoses one at a time.
You guys think i am happy that i lost so many wonderful friends in wars that were PURELY for the 1%'s profit??? you think i am happy about all the injuries i have and the metal shrapnel i still have in my back and legs???

I joined the military on Oct 27th 2001 2 months after 9-11. I was caught up in the same hysteria that we were all caught up in. I left a good paying job and went off to fight for what we ALL thought was right at that time. By the time i realized the government was lying it was WAY to late to say anything. 

AM i butt hurt about how you guys took my being playful and friendly and truned it into me being a military killer........yup.
Just be cool bitches. Not everyone is a bad guy that was in the military, some oof us were just stoners that wanted to do the right thing at the time.

The government is out of control, they buyhelicopters for teh afgan military while school are being shut down here in the USA for lack of funds. We GIVE pakistan BILLIONS of dollars, when we have no healthcare for the poor here. Most US states spend more on incarceration than they do on education..... this MUST stop. 
Also government employees STEALING seed orders and leaving snarky letters in the package is wrong. 


Go out and get a sense of humor, i was just teasing you big babies lol.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 29, 2013)

and for the record . . . . any vet has my respect, but dont forget you did it to make your country better for CIVs and Non CIV's

just like when you smoke a fat bull of some kine bud, it was more than likely grown by a dude who cares not jsut abut money but about his efforts . . . dont be discouraged by the celebrities


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Eh bluntmassa seedbay legit?? They got strains you can't find at other places. Better places too.


yeah there legit its just gypsy's ( seedboutique.com ) auction site a bunch of unknown breeders auction there seed there but for the few known breeders they have over there they got some decent deals like I just ordered 3 packs of spice of life blue satellite 2.2 buy 2 get one free and they only charge $50 per pack other banks cost a lot more for 1 pack from sol. Really Gypsy is cheaper for a lot of breeders over other seedbanks not all breeders though and not the best selection either but he's got some good ones you won't find at attitude.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

Hÿdra;940472}
LOL.i'm a Poor ass mother fucker that have ONLY grown weed and been druggie loser since high school..... Shit i havent seen the world 3 times over and have 7 years of college bought and paid for by the US government. Whiny little punk bitches are all that is in this thread.
May all your future harvest be infected with Avian bird Aids and be full of seeds. CIV pussies.[/QUOTE said:


> karmas a MF pedro.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 29, 2013)

hey if we didnt have a big stick someone else would get one and come take our shit so i can't say the military is a bad thing at all. its just when the big stick gets passed around and used for personal gain that we need to take note.

the russians said back in the day at how valuable of a loss Afghanistan was. if russia would of taken Afghanistan they would likely of been the next world power 10x over. the amount of precious metals and rare earth elements in afghanistan is astounding. and these are just the public reports i can only imagine what george bush sr. knows about the place. if the ole ruskies would of got their hands on that at the beginning of the computer revolution the cold war would of gotten a lot hotter. BUT they didn't win and we spent 30 years destabilizing and demonizing the force we just helped build so we could move in.

that shit sucks.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jul 29, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> hey if we didnt have a big stick someone else would get one and come take our shit so i can't say the military is a bad thing at all. its just when the big stick gets passed around and used for personal gain that we need to take note.
> 
> the russians said back in the day at how valuable of a loss Afghanistan was. if russia would of taken Afghanistan they would likely of been the next world power 10x over. the amount of precious metals and rare earth elements in afghanistan is astounding. and these are just the public reports i can only imagine what george bush sr. knows about the place. if the ole ruskies would of got their hands on that at the beginning of the computer revolution the cold war would of gotten a lot hotter. BUT they didn't win and we spent 30 years destabilizing and demonizing the force we just helped build so we could move in.
> 
> that shit sucks.


Yup when i saw NO WMD's to work on, and after my 10th convoy trip to set up a FOB at some distant oil field i sort of realized that Iraq was a big game of Risk for our government. but by that time i was stuck there 

Now this NSA shit being brought to light...... i love my country but i hate the government.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

thanx for the nasty rep note hydra.i see you learned a lot off my tax dollars.also thanx for the blessing 28 out of 34 blueberrys up sweetie 3 days.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

anyone who is happy to see someone here get busted is real shit imo and any followers.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jul 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thanx for the nasty rep note hydra.i see you learned a lot off my tax dollars.also thanx for the blessing 28 out of 34 blueberrys up sweetie 3 days.



No problem!!! Your lovely words warmed my cockles as well!!!! 
Thanks for paying your taxes also!!! I will use them well and make you proud!!!!

You got a nice ass grow though.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jul 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> anyone who is happy to see someone here get busted is real shit imo and any followers.


NEVER said i was happy about you getting busted. I only said that in my opinion it wasnt because of the Army(which you blamed exclusively for you nephew calling the cops on you), that perhaps it was because you are a bit of an overly sensitive asshole that jumps up people's asses for no reason. Sucks you got caught.

p.s. your rep comment was one of the most dreadfully awful sentences i have ever read. Half the words are spelled wrong and you you dont seem to have a grasp of basic English verb tense. Reading the awful grammar hurt more than the insult itself.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

thank you,lol.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jul 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thank you,lol.


You're welcome!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

whatever , yure the man.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 30, 2013)

got my hortilab promotion order today intact. i feel bad for attitude hortilabs seed pack is big as fuck.

also in the box. envelope from herbies. gj to them on packing. positronics order is here in tact.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 30, 2013)

still haven't got the replacement order for the one i caught the unhappy face in tho


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 30, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thanx for the nasty rep note hydra.i see you learned a lot off my tax dollars.also thanx for the blessing 28 out of 34 blueberrys up sweetie 3 days.


I just got one of them too dude must have a serious case of butt hurt syndrome. lol, But at least he aint used my tax dollars I haven't put in enough to pay shit, lol but no way dude has 7 years of college dude aint smart enough to be a doctor hes on a grow site whining like a little bitch.

what happened buddy you wasted 3 years in the army 7 years on school just to figure out we make more money then you and we love are jobs thats 10 years of life you wasted on what at least when I travel the world I can chill on the beaches with my family not deal with military bullshit.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

lol,yeah I could tell he was one of the smart ones.i think some of the shrapnel still stuck in his head.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I just got one of them too dude must have a serious case of butt hurt syndrome. lol, But at least he aint used my tax dollars I haven't put in enough to pay shit, lol but no way dude has 7 years of college dude aint smart enough to be a doctor hes on a grow site whining like a little bitch.
> 
> what happened buddy you wasted 3 years in the army 7 years on school just to figure out we make more money then you and we love are jobs thats 10 years of life you wasted on what at least when I travel the world I can chill on the beaches with my family not deal with military bullshit.


I hear ya bro, i'm sure he doesn't know wat its like to have 20,000. in yure pocket on the big island in Hawaii like I have done,lol..and all I have is a GED,lol.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 30, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I hear ya bro, i'm sure he doesn't know wat its like to have 20,000. in yure pocket on the big island in Hawaii like I have done,lol..and all I have is a GED,lol.


20g's goes real quick! Keep Savin bro! Plus only a GED means that if you ever can't make your money the way you do your fooked.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

it only had to las me 2 weex,lol.i'm also self employed,thanx for the inpoot playa.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 30, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I hear ya bro, i'm sure he doesn't know wat its like to have 20,000. in yure pocket on the big island in Hawaii like I have done,lol..and all I have is a GED,lol.


me too all I got is a GED they kicked me out of school at 15. lol,...........



> 20g's goes real quick! Keep Savin bro! Plus only a GED means that if you ever can't make your money the way you do your fooked.​


And thats when I started hustling weed and pills at first even grew a bunch of shrooms so there's always money to be made even if they made weed 100% legal we can pump out high grade for a bill an ounce and shit you do business right you can open up a legit business but even if it was made legal tomorrow I'd still be good no need to go back to shrooms or slanging hard shit. You really think the US government will fully legalize weed? No way in hell I see where this medical shit is bringing us sure they will schedule 2 it but only for pharmaceutical companies you'll have to go to the pharmacy and buy an insert for a vaporizer supplied by the pharmaceutical company, Sativex and I'm sure even a pill so there is no reason for medical patients to grow, smoke or eat cannabis and all the money goes to big pharmacy. So yeah there will always be a demand for raw flowers and hash always has always will.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

bluntmassa1 said:


> me too all I got is a GED they kicked me out of school at 15. lol,...........
> 
> 
> 
> And thats when I started hustling weed and pills at first even grew a bunch of shrooms so there's always money to be made even if they made weed 100% legal we can pump out high grade for a bill an ounce and shit you do business right you can open up a legit business but even if it was made legal tomorrow I'd still be good no need to go back to shrooms or slanging hard shit. You really think the US government will fully legalize weed? No way in hell I see where this medical shit is bringing us sure they will schedule 2 it but only for pharmaceutical companies you'll have to go to the pharmacy and buy an insert for a vaporizer supplied by the pharmaceutical company, Sativex and I'm sure even a pill so there is no reason for medical patients to grow, smoke or eat cannabis and all the money goes to big pharmacy. So yeah there will always be a demand for raw flowers and hash always has always will.


and that's where we come in..this is a marijuana grow forum where ppl learnin a trade for their self worldwide and some real pros helpin out the newb be successful in this new world of ideaology,, so if anyone isn't hear for that they took a wrong turn,,,,the forum of criminal justice is somewhere else.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow i am honored you guys are still talking about me!!! how sweet!!!
Talk about butt hurt.

p.s. only in my 2nd year, they will pay for 7. maybe if you guys had completed high school you could comprehend simple English lol.

P.p.s Im happy you guys are doing so well in life, having ONE skill set that works so well for you most be great. Im sure that you will be just fine in your retirement with your health insurance and 401k's....oh wait you will be in welfare and public assistance because you are subculture hippie trash with no options in life. You guys are paying for my schooling now, so that i can pay for YOUR health care and rent when you are too old to grow anymore. So in the end gentlemen, i scratch your back and you scratch mine. Except i dont begrudge you your old age or invalidity. I will happily pay my taxes(something you two probably dont with your illegal income lol) and support you when you can no longer support yourselves.
Im a good American like that.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 30, 2013)

bluntmassa1 said:


> me too all I got is a GED they kicked me out of school at 15. lol,...........
> 
> 
> 
> And thats when I started hustling weed and pills at first even grew a bunch of shrooms so there's always money to be made even if they made weed 100% legal we can pump out high grade for a bill an ounce and shit you do business right you can open up a legit business but even if it was made legal tomorrow I'd still be good no need to go back to shrooms or slanging hard shit. You really think the US government will fully legalize weed? No way in hell I see where this medical shit is bringing us sure they will schedule 2 it but only for pharmaceutical companies you'll have to go to the pharmacy and buy an insert for a vaporizer supplied by the pharmaceutical company, Sativex and I'm sure even a pill so there is no reason for medical patients to grow, smoke or eat cannabis and all the money goes to big pharmacy. So yeah there will always be a demand for raw flowers and hash always has always will.


all I was saying is don't put all your eggs in one basket that's all! Of course there's a demand but this post is just your opinion on what is to come in years ahead you have no way of knowing how it'll end up. To me seeking alternative ways be it education, any fall back plan is smart.


----------



## HankDank (Jul 30, 2013)

Hÿdra;9404725 said:


> WOW you guys are a bunch of hippy pieces of shit. I was being friendly and just messin around. But srsly you can all go jump in a fire and drank deep. Your nephew prolly called the cops on you cuz your an ignorant fucking asshole, that cant take a joke. GO ARMY!!!!!!!!!
> SO ALL military people are bad??? We are ALL the same???
> 
> 
> ...


 Man I sure am glad all vet's are not dickheads like you.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

Hÿdra;9408747 said:


> Wow i am honored you guys are still talking about me!!! how sweet!!!
> Talk about butt hurt.
> 
> p.s. only in my 2nd year, they will pay for 7. maybe if you guys had completed high school you could comprehend simple English lol.
> ...


yes sir, officer


----------



## GROWUROWN420 (Jul 30, 2013)

Well we know the us government test chemicals on thier grunts

Fighting for oil and heroin in the mid east killing any and everything with drone strikes 

Bitch,made mutha fucker
Cheers


----------



## GODWORK (Jul 30, 2013)

My 2nd order has cleared...I didn't get the july promos...but I did get my order....I like the way they sent it....I didn't check my tracking after it came into the U.S. ....it showed up in one sealed pack....so be understanding....be honest...& the tude will take care of you....


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

as long as they take care of you i'm sold.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 30, 2013)

this thread needs some love.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-13598607

seriously almost cried reading it.

it is old as well from 2011 but its still a story worth reading. humanity isn't gone yet.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hÿdra;9408747 said:


> Wow i am honored you guys are still talking about me!!! how sweet!!!
> Talk about butt hurt.
> 
> p.s. only in my 2nd year, they will pay for 7. maybe if you guys had completed high school you could comprehend simple English lol.
> ...


I'll be doing just fine you heard about Kangavita? Dude is 57 years old just got popped with well over 100 pounds I'll find it in a minute guy is a fuckin legend you know that dude was getting money at 57. One thing for sure you aint seeing me on welfare I don't care if I'm 80. 

but really on your 2nd year of college your mother must be proud but guess what my mother is proud too. but thats just funny a punk ass college kid gonna tell me about life you don't know me kid I've been getting money since 15 never been busted either had heat on me a few times got hit with a few assaults but such is life live and learn out of sight out of mind I aint so much as had a ticket in years let alone suspected of a crime I do however run a small legitimate business.  So go fuck your mother.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 30, 2013)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=266606

[h=1]POLICE SEIZE $3.7 MILLION WORTH OF DRUGS NEAR CASINO[/h]
Lismore Police say they&#8217;ve managed to prevent around $3.7 million worth of drugs hitting the streets, following a raid on a home at Bottle Creek near Casino, yesterday morning.
Officers allegedly seized $46,000 in cash, 130 kilograms of Cannabis leaf and close to 600 Cannabis plants.
A 57-year-old man has been arrested and charged with numerous drug offences.
http://www.nbnnews.com.au/index.php/2013/07/10/police-seize-3-7-million-worth-of-drugs-near-casino/

Like I said 57 years old dudes been at it since you where in diapers I doubt you college will make anywhere near Kanga's status but imo he got a bit greedy which is why he got busted you can't try to be like Al Capone.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

they dropped mine cuz of dirty cops,,tampering,,15 pounds, 88 plants,.assets..so jus becuz some jerk-wad says i'm a hero look at me,i'm a do=gooder,, all the while raping,stealing,murdering ,all in the name of GOD. karmas a mf.


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

got seeds on 4th try!!!! everything i asked for... plus better freebies i think.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Achieve2013 said:


> got seeds on 4th try!!!! everything i asked for... plus better freebies i think.


god damn 4 tries I can't believe they actually resent 3 times. Your shit going through Chicago? If so I almost bet the customs guy felt bad you tried so many times to get yourself some seed he just said fuck it.


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

lol LA, really tho... cant believe they sent it 4 tines, never thought they would. also cant believe they didnt get jacked again... yea going back to attitude.... i got a grow going on right now, didnt rely on seeds coning in so i planted others, but popped two of the seeds that got in. cant type 

m key.... so annoying... water... but kinda good that they cae in late, so that i can learn fro y first grow. probs to attitude




oh but i only purchased once, they sent at no cost 3 ore ties


----------



## AHoleNotherLevel420 (Jul 31, 2013)

ill say this.. id say 75 % of the people who go to the army or military in any way.. are the loser TOWNIES that cant make it anywere else.. now.. saying that.. I will say.. that all the people in the military are EASILY BRAINWASHED.. anyone who believes everything the government says is RETARDED. sorry but they don't care about your safety .. or the fact that u have money problems.. the US government is really weird in a sense that they help the people who fund them to become leaders.. so if a old skull and bones member.. say wants to pay for some1 to run for president.. then the president will make there BUSINESSES MAD MONEy. if u don't believe me.. and u think im crazy .. watch this video.. then talk abuot how great our government is.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_Ie1cdTHlU


----------



## AHoleNotherLevel420 (Aug 1, 2013)

in saying all that. I don't disrespect anyone in the military.. I just think they don't know enough about how the GOVERNMENT WORKS.. until after they come back from the war.. and tell the storys .. then .. they are pissed.. usually hurt.. and u think the government would pay these guys well.. since they are fighting for our freedom>? no no no.. they are fighting to get the rich richer.. and poor poorer.. and the middleclass TAXED MORE.. that's it. its a fucking joke. talk to ur army friends.. ask them about the WASTE.. especially the ones out in IRAQ .. the government knows that WAR... = MONEY.... MOney = Power.. Power = NWO.. NWO = we the middleclass.. are fucked


----------



## raiderman (Aug 1, 2013)

chips anyone


----------



## bwest (Aug 2, 2013)

AHoleNotherLevel420 said:


> ill say this.. id say 75 % of the people who go to the army or military in any way.. are the loser TOWNIES that cant make it anywere else.. now.. saying that.. I will say.. that all the people in the military are EASILY BRAINWASHED.. anyone who believes everything the government says is RETARDED. sorry but they don't care about your safety .. or the fact that u have money problems.. the US government is really weird in a sense that they help the people who fund them to become leaders.. so if a old skull and bones member.. say wants to pay for some1 to run for president.. then the president will make there BUSINESSES MAD MONEy. if u don't believe me.. and u think im crazy .. watch this video.. then talk abuot how great our government is.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_Ie1cdTHlU


Our country is great, not our government. And I don't think anybody believes everything the government say's, including the military. I don't know where you get your 75% figure, or say military personnel are easily brainwashed. Sounds like a little ignorance talking there. Easy to be a Monday quarterback, little tougher on Sunday in the game.


----------



## bwest (Aug 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I hear ya bro, i'm sure he doesn't know wat its like to have 20,000. in yure pocket on the big island in Hawaii like I have done,lol..and all I have is a GED,lol.


You grow and sell weed and all you had to take to Hawaii was 20,000? Lol, you talk like you think you are somebody. I spent 4,500 on a backyard BBQ and Fireworks. I don't sell weed.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2013)

yessir officer..i understand the avitar now...you must have been a test dummy to for Obama.


----------



## AHoleNotherLevel420 (Aug 2, 2013)

because they don't allow people with anti social behavior or narcissism and other personality traits that will not allow u to easily be put in situations and carry out orders that u don't believe in.. ! .. ya I know people who have been in the military for over 25 years.. a career .. and they are the one I get my info from.


----------



## bwest (Aug 3, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yessir officer..i understand the avitar now...you must have been a test dummy to for Obama.


You understand the avatar? Hell, you can't even spell avatar. It's a knock off of an old 80's Sally Struthers commercial. Not much to understand. And calling people officer is even more low rent than your piss poor grammar. Maybe take some of that money you like to brag about and buy yourself an education. And maybe a little bit of class couldn't hurt.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

yessir Lt. officer,lol....that's not saying a lot coming from you....anyone who would spend 5,000 on a barbque isn't firing on all 4 cylinders..


----------



## bwest (Aug 3, 2013)

You don't like to party? I work my ass off all year long for this party once a year. It's my vacation. 4500 is a cheap vacation. You're right, I don't fire on 4 cylinders, 4 cylinders are for children. Big block Chevy all the way. Are you a girl?


----------



## MarWan (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## blissfest (Aug 3, 2013)

Is this thread about Chicago Customs, or is it a contest on who the biggest fuckup is? LOL!

So whats the story, anyone got their beans lately from the Tude? I had mine stolen by those Nazi's a couple months ago, and havn't ordered thru the Tude since.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

my order too replace the one that got jacked is still out there. i got another one from the tude and the herbmeister while waiting for it.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Aug 4, 2013)

Got some in a couple days ago. I always order with no added protection. Mostly order about 10 seeds, it comes in a very small package no box, just a small manila type envelope. 6-0 so far. *knocks on wood*..


----------



## scaref8ce (Aug 7, 2013)

Ordered from tude three weeks ago came thru Chicago and was snagged, was insured and tude honered resent and was snagged again ill be emailing tude tomorrow hopeing for third try


----------



## scaref8ce (Aug 7, 2013)

My third reship from attitude made it without issue guess its hit and miss in chicago


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 7, 2013)

My reships both made it. Hit and miss indeed. Tude is switching it up though, so odds are getting better again.


----------



## BSD0621 (Aug 14, 2013)

Less talking more pics


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 14, 2013)

i just got another success! thought for sure this one was toast but nope, made it safe and sound. Yay for reserva privada promo!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Aug 14, 2013)

blissfest said:


> Is this thread about Chicago Customs, or is it a contest on who the biggest fuckup is? LOL!
> 
> So whats the story, anyone got their beans lately from the Tude? I had mine stolen by those Nazi's a couple months ago, and havn't ordered thru the Tude since.


Hopefully they will change it up. I have had three successful orders from SOS and two of them were opened, inspected and resealed with the green tape. I still received my ceeds. These were stealth and removed from breeders packs. Sometimes the cool little tins or the verifiable packages to show your friends are not worth the risk of losing your order. Replacements only work if the product you ordered is not sold out.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Aug 14, 2013)

I just got my August 1st order from Attitude today without any issues. My order went through Custom's in Chicago too. I got the coffee mug with my order. I was lucky enough to grab me a pack of GGG Grape Puff's...yeah boy! Got a nice GGG pin and matching mug! Lol!


----------



## lilroach (Aug 14, 2013)

I guess the biggest seed bank also has the biggest target on their back.....maybe not so much from customs, but certainly by competing seed banks.

I'm sure that other seed banks have a percentage of orders confiscated by customs, probably the same percentage as Attitude....it's just Attitude sends out a shit-load more seeds than anyone else. Ten percent of 100,000 is much higher than ten percent of 5,000.

I haven't had a problem with Attitude, and love their wide selection.


----------



## mr.maryj (Aug 22, 2013)

Hÿdra;9404725 said:


> WOW you guys are a bunch of hippy pieces of shit. I was being friendly and just messin around. But srsly you can all go jump in a fire and drank deep. Your nephew prolly called the cops on you cuz your an ignorant fucking asshole, that cant take a joke. GO ARMY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SO ALL military people are bad??? We are ALL the same???
> 
> ...




listen man to me the army is for people who cant take the real world who cant find a job who have nothing else in life so they feel like the army is it and then thier is those who choose to go to the army for the experience or w.e the fck they say.(stupid) u people just better hope thier isnt somone higher u gotta answer to when this life is over. im an atheist but still lead a good life. U BETTER HOPE THIER IS NO HIGHER POWER. what are you gonna say, ummm ummm my aa goverment said it was ok... hahaha thats fckn retarted and childish to think that justifys ur actions in this life. even if u dont believe in (god) is that the life u wanna lead and u think its ok cause ur gov sais it is. Fools gov is worth as much faith as u put in them just ass the dollar bill. they aint worth shit. the rich get richer and fools like u go to the army and do big banks dirty work. thier is no reason y we are fighting the war we are. BuT U STILL FIGHT AND ITS ALL CAUSE OF THE BULLSHIT THEY PUT IN UR HEAD. BE ALL U CAN BE! NOW DONT THAT SOUND LIKE SOME DUMB SHIT. young jeezy said it best. if ur not doing wa u want in life and living a decent life and im talking about something ur passionate about ur a fckn sucka. UR WORKN FOR THE MAN IF UR STILL PAYING RENT UR WORKING THE MAN IF UR IN THE ARMY U ARE WORKING FOR THE FCKN MAN. HOW MANY BILLIONAIRS U KNOW THAT WENT TO THE ARMY BULLSHIT. UMMM ILL WAIT. UR THIER TO DO DURT WORK AND THATS IT. i find it preposterous pshhh the army. live love laugh. that what its all about not join the army, pay rent, and work till ur 65 and maby live long enough to collect ur shit. WTF am i gonna wanna do at 65 but sit at home its bullshit. the army is bullshit our gov is bullshit. we sit around watching the news and see 10 murders police sirensgoin off all day and we act like its normal. NO ass hols this aint normal making atomic bombs is not normal people fighting is not normal. PEOPLE WAKE THE FCK UP AND STOP LIVING SO THE MAN CAN BE ON HIS YHAT CHILLN WHILE WE WORK AND FIGHT FOR THE LITTLE WE HAVE WAKE THE FCK UP. all that said i do feel for thos who have lost thier lives fighting what has bin smealted in our brain to be the good fight! not tru JUST WAKE UP DUMBASSES


----------



## MRP123 (Aug 22, 2013)

I got my Aug 1st order last thurs from attitude. Did the t-shirt option and all was well.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 22, 2013)

I got my order finally on the third reship!

changed it up so it wasn't bodhi and of course this one makes it through.


----------



## Indie (Aug 23, 2013)

God Bless the United States Military!

Semper Fi


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 23, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I got my order finally on the third reship!
> 
> changed it up so it wasn't bodhi and of course this one makes it through.


Man..... I Gotta get some Bodhi gear. 

I just got my beans in the mail today. It took Herbies 3 tries, but they finally got them to me. It was the Kush Dream strain from the DNA Limited collection. I was freakin out because those seeds are all sold out everywhere on the web and I wasn't gonna be able to get them anywhere else if Herbies failed to get them to me.... so, I gotta say: Hell yeah herbies. I have ordered from attitude and herbies. I've had good experiences with both, but Herbies extra effort gets them my stamp of approval. They did a fantastic job making sure they'd get to me. Good job herbies.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 23, 2013)

mr.maryj said:


> listen man to me the army is for people who cant take the real world who cant find a job who have nothing else in life so they feel like the army is it and then thier is those who choose to go to the army for the experience or w.e the fck they say.(stupid) u people just better hope thier isnt somone higher u gotta answer to when this life is over. im an atheist but still lead a good life. U BETTER HOPE THIER IS NO HIGHER POWER. what are you gonna say, ummm ummm my aa goverment said it was ok... hahaha thats fckn retarted and childish to think that justifys ur actions in this life. even if u dont believe in (god) is that the life u wanna lead and u think its ok cause ur gov sais it is. Fools gov is worth as much faith as u put in them just ass the dollar bill. they aint worth shit. the rich get richer and fools like u go to the army and do big banks dirty work. thier is no reason y we are fighting the war we are. BuT U STILL FIGHT AND ITS ALL CAUSE OF THE BULLSHIT THEY PUT IN UR HEAD. BE ALL U CAN BE! NOW DONT THAT SOUND LIKE SOME DUMB SHIT. young jeezy said it best. if ur not doing wa u want in life and living a decent life and im talking about something ur passionate about ur a fckn sucka. UR WORKN FOR THE MAN IF UR STILL PAYING RENT UR WORKING THE MAN IF UR IN THE ARMY U ARE WORKING FOR THE FCKN MAN. HOW MANY BILLIONAIRS U KNOW THAT WENT TO THE ARMY BULLSHIT. UMMM ILL WAIT. UR THIER TO DO DURT WORK AND THATS IT. i find it preposterous pshhh the army. live love laugh. that what its all about not join the army, pay rent, and work till ur 65 and maby live long enough to collect ur shit. WTF am i gonna wanna do at 65 but sit at home its bullshit. the army is bullshit our gov is bullshit. we sit around watching the news and see 10 murders police sirensgoin off all day and we act like its normal. NO ass hols this aint normal making atomic bombs is not normal people fighting is not normal. PEOPLE WAKE THE FCK UP AND STOP LIVING SO THE MAN CAN BE ON HIS YHAT CHILLN WHILE WE WORK AND FIGHT FOR THE LITTLE WE HAVE WAKE THE FCK UP. all that said i do feel for thos who have lost thier lives fighting what has bin smealted in our brain to be the good fight! not tru JUST WAKE UP DUMBASSES


my little brother is a disabled vet of the iraq war 
and when he got out the gov helped him start his own business 
and he is actually doing rather well for only a high school education 

you need to remember if it wasnt for the people that sacrifice life and limb for this country 
then any other country would just waltz on in and take over 
who would stop them ? not you with the live love laugh mentality you have 
with all due respect it should be illegal for you to even speak in public


----------



## TreeOfLiberty (Aug 23, 2013)

This link shows the states with US customs locations that inbound mail go thru coming from another country on the bottom of the link page , depending on what part of the country you live at > 

http://pe.usps.com/text/imm/immc7_001.htm

I'm searching for the routes of what states would have mail go thru O'Hare Air Port in Chicago. I see a shitload of customs nabbing incidents happening thru Chicago. I'd like to know every route for all states and design a map. It might take me awhile but I'll figure it out.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 23, 2013)

TreeOfLiberty said:


> This link shows the states with US customs locations that inbound mail go thru coming from another country on the bottom of the link page , depending on what part of the country you live at >
> 
> http://pe.usps.com/text/imm/immc7_001.htm
> 
> I'm searching for the routes of what states would have mail go thru O'Hare Air Port in Chicago. I see a shitload of customs nabbing incidents happening thru Chicago. I'd like to know every route for all states and design a map. It might take me awhile but I'll figure it out.


prettymuch central time zone goes through chi town


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 24, 2013)

thanks for the Private message ******* you know who you are. That's the appropriate way to handle things.

much love and karma headed out to my fellow RIU people with beans en route


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 24, 2013)

first rule of fight club ?


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 24, 2013)

whats fight club?


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 24, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> my little brother is a disabled vet of the iraq war
> and when he got out the gov helped him start his own business
> and he is actually doing rather well for only a high school education
> 
> ...


You'd think people would know better than to blast the military anywhere... even on a super-liberal site like this. You don't have to support what the military is doing, but you should always support our troops. If you have a chip on your shoulder or have some personal issue with the soldiers, then keep your mouth shut. You could really hurt some feelings.... or at absolute least, you could look like a complete jerk-wad. 
Tek - I'm sorry to hear about your brothers injury over seas. I'm happy to hear that he is rebuilding and surviving.
Support the troops. They fight for our ability to believe what we wanna believe. Without them, we could be like North Korea... Living in a country with limited rights. No internet where we could have these discussions. All they have is some weird country wide intranet


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 28, 2013)

got my order with a tee shirt and thats the only fucking thing in it ...fucking customs
wonder what attitude will do ..refund or just resend the orders. if not im out 160 fucking dollars!!


----------



## bass1014 (Aug 29, 2013)

* [h=2]




[/h] 
I'M TELLING YOU IT'S A PERSON/PERSONS IN CUSTOMS THAT HAS A BOYFRIEND OR VISEAVERSA AND THE OTHER HALF IS GROWING THERE ASS OFF AND GETTING ALL THE FREE BEANS THEY CAN SNEAK OUT OF THERE.. THINK ABOUT IT. IF EVERY ORDER THAT COME THRU CHICAGO OR LA THAT HAD seeds IN THEM BECAUSE THEY KNOW WHAT TO LOOK FOR WAS SEIZED THEN THEY WOULD STOP SHIPPING TO THE US.. ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY HAVE TO RESHIP THE GUARANTEED ONES .. NEW YORK / NEW JERSEY IS GETTING THRU .. IT IS A FEW PEOPLE THAT ARE IN A LOOP DOING IT.. WANT TO MAKE A NAME FOR YOURSELF ??? FIND THE RIPPERS IN CUSTOMS.. $400 WORTH OF seeds BEING RESHIPPED EVERY FEW DAYS CAN BE REALLY COSTLY. RENTING A HOUSE TO GIVE A B.S ADDRESS COME ON.. SERIOUS....PO BOX GETS A ID COPY SO IT DOESN'T MATTER WHERE THERE ENDING UP AT.. IF THE DEA HAD ALL THESE SO CALLED SNAGGED ILLEGAL PACKAGES WITH ALL THAT INFO SOME PEOPLE WOULD BEING BUSTED....




HOW MANY PEOPLE HAVE HAD SO MUCH AS A KNOCK ON THE DOOR FROM THERE BEANS GETTING "SEIZED".. 

NEXT TIME YOU ORDER THRU ATTITUDE YOU MIGHT WANT TO THINK ABOUT IT.. PEOPLE KNOW PEOPLE AND POT HEADS WITH WIFE'S HAVING CUSHY JOBS AT CUSTOMS GETTING FREE seeds WHAT MORE COULD YOU ASK.. 





CUSTOMS AND








ATTITUDE seeds​ 

*


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 31, 2013)

bass1014 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No shit right!!well they reshipped mine so we will see if they make it the second time.. that was my 11th order since 08 and all others were fine!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 31, 2013)

bass1014 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No shit right!!well they reshipped mine so we will see if they make it the second time.. that was my 11th order since 08 and all others were fine!!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 10, 2013)

Keep faith they've always done good in my book.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 11, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> first rule of fight club ?


Oh oh I know


----------



## dr.tree (Sep 15, 2013)

Green tape from Chicago yesterday


----------



## loquacious (Sep 15, 2013)

dr.tree said:


> Green tape from Chicago yesterday


Never a problem with Attitude and I wonder which company you work for?


----------



## MJDeity (Sep 16, 2013)

loquacious said:


> Never a problem with Attitude and I wonder which company you work for?


Is that the only sentence your pathetic little mind is capable of saying or are really that mentally retarded that you believe customs isn't seizing orders and anyone who says so is part of some conspiracy to make Attitude look bad? I would assume you lace your joints with crack but even crack heads have more sense than you. Loosen your tin foil hat and quit jerking off to pictures of little kids in your mothers basement. Perhaps then you can grow up and have a conversation with the adults.


----------



## shadow3030 (Sep 17, 2013)

4 orders from Attitude and never a problem. I get mine in the mug.


----------



## bass1014 (Sep 17, 2013)

with 20 post and your talking like a man with a paper asshole.. got hole all thru it.lmao.. dude attitude is still a very stable company, i too have never had an order seized but mine never goes thru the chicago customs.. there are a few bad apples there stealing beans not anything else but a fucking thief in customs..go figure..so you with your 20 post can either put in constructive help or just shut the fuck up and sit back and learn to keep your mouth shut when you don't have a clue on whats really going on.. piss of school boy..


MJDeity said:


> Is that the only sentence your pathetic little mind is capable of saying or are really that mentally retarded that you believe customs isn't seizing orders and anyone who says so is part of some conspiracy to make Attitude look bad? I would assume you lace your joints with crack but even crack heads have more sense than you. Loosen your tin foil hat and quit jerking off to pictures of little kids in your mothers basement. Perhaps then you can grow up and have a conversation with the adults.


----------



## MJDeity (Sep 17, 2013)

bass1014 said:


> with 20 post and your talking like a man with a paper asshole.. got hole all thru it.lmao.. dude attitude is still a very stable company, i too have never had an order seized but mine never goes thru the chicago customs.. there are a few bad apples there stealing beans not anything else but a fucking thief in customs..go figure..so you with your 20 post can either put in constructive help or just shut the fuck up and sit back and learn to keep your mouth shut when you don't have a clue on whats really going on.. piss of school boy..


At least you have the common sense to admit they are being seized unlike the other jack ass who can only say the same thing over and over. Oh and if it just a thief then how do you explain the letter from customs and the green tape? Damn some of you people need to lay off the weed. Do you listen to yourselves before you speak? My beans were taken by customs, I got a letter and green tape around my package. "STFU what company do you work for? I never had a problem there is just a thief and nothing else". So I guess hundreds of people are imagining the same customs letter, either that or you two are the ones full of shit. I'm guessing it's the latter. 

BTW, what do the number of post have to do with anything? Being a hermit with no social skills and spending the majority of your life on forums means you know what the fuck is going on? Is that what the number of post mean to you? Do they really equal experience in life to know "what the fuck is going on" as you put it? You're almost as retarded as the other guy, or perhaps even more retarded (or juvenile) if we go by your grammar. Now fuck off little kid. Or maybe I need to write it in your language. lmao your dum and need to fck off yo lmao lol!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 22, 2013)

I started this thread to band us together. Not to fight with each other. As far as the members that JUST joined. Please get a little rep. Then you wouldn't hear the critique. Its a lil weird when y'all only have a few post. Then show up on this thread?? 

Seems trollish not trying to be dick. So let's get along y'all. As far as Chicago orders getting snagged. I'm pretty sure the tude has seen this thread. As it has been mentioned before no guarantee no tears please.


----------



## MojoPotatoe (Sep 22, 2013)

2 in a row. 1 green taped the other hasn't updated past customs in 17 days= goner. Still much love for the Tude. Only time I ever had a problem. I wanted the beans so I ordered from diff source. First time I ever went elsewhere, but I couldn't wait. Got'em no problem. I feel so dirty....


----------



## bwest (Sep 22, 2013)

mr.maryj said:


> listen man to me the army is for people who cant take the real world who cant find a job who have nothing else in life so they feel like the army is it and then thier is those who choose to go to the army for the experience or w.e the fck they say.(stupid) u people just better hope thier isnt somone higher u gotta answer to when this life is over. im an atheist but still lead a good life. U BETTER HOPE THIER IS NO HIGHER POWER. what are you gonna say, ummm ummm my aa goverment said it was ok... hahaha thats fckn retarted and childish to think that justifys ur actions in this life. even if u dont believe in (god) is that the life u wanna lead and u think its ok cause ur gov sais it is. Fools gov is worth as much faith as u put in them just ass the dollar bill. they aint worth shit. the rich get richer and fools like u go to the army and do big banks dirty work. thier is no reason y we are fighting the war we are. BuT U STILL FIGHT AND ITS ALL CAUSE OF THE BULLSHIT THEY PUT IN UR HEAD. BE ALL U CAN BE! NOW DONT THAT SOUND LIKE SOME DUMB SHIT. young jeezy said it best. if ur not doing wa u want in life and living a decent life and im talking about something ur passionate about ur a fckn sucka. UR WORKN FOR THE MAN IF UR STILL PAYING RENT UR WORKING THE MAN IF UR IN THE ARMY U ARE WORKING FOR THE FCKN MAN. HOW MANY BILLIONAIRS U KNOW THAT WENT TO THE ARMY BULLSHIT. UMMM ILL WAIT. UR THIER TO DO DURT WORK AND THATS IT. i find it preposterous pshhh the army. live love laugh. that what its all about not join the army, pay rent, and work till ur 65 and maby live long enough to collect ur shit. WTF am i gonna wanna do at 65 but sit at home its bullshit. the army is bullshit our gov is bullshit. we sit around watching the news and see 10 murders police sirensgoin off all day and we act like its normal. NO ass hols this aint normal making atomic bombs is not normal people fighting is not normal. PEOPLE WAKE THE FCK UP AND STOP LIVING SO THE MAN CAN BE ON HIS YHAT CHILLN WHILE WE WORK AND FIGHT FOR THE LITTLE WE HAVE WAKE THE FCK UP. all that said i do feel for thos who have lost thier lives fighting what has bin smealted in our brain to be the good fight! not tru JUST WAKE UP DUMBASSES


You are truly clueless. Good thing those "people that can't handle the real world" are willing to die for your right to say stupid shit like that. Are you?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 30, 2013)

First off some people where getting beans ripped without green tape.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 30, 2013)

Good news on my beans they came thru no problem. And the tude came thru with good customer service. The helped me with an issue I had. I got warlock beans that where not so collectible. They replaced them. I will vouche for Attitude any day.


----------



## bwest (Oct 1, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I started this thread to band us together. Not to fight with each other. As far as the members that JUST joined. Please get a little rep. Then you wouldn't hear the critique. Its a lil weird when y'all only have a few post. Then show up on this thread??
> 
> Seems trollish not trying to be dick. So let's get along y'all. As far as Chicago orders getting snagged. I'm pretty sure the tude has seen this thread. As it has been mentioned before no guarantee no tears please.


What's weird about it? You can't get to 1700 post's without starting at 1. Can't really get rep without posting either. Number of post's in no way is relative to experience. You want us all to band together unless we have a low post count? The only thing weird here is the fact you think people shouldn't be posting on this thread if they have a low post count.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm just saying the ones that just joined to make a few post. Then never show again.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

lol.........


----------



## dr.tree (Oct 3, 2013)

The tude got mine to me through Chicago yesterday, got the same Humboldt tee


----------



## MrPuffPuff (Oct 3, 2013)

Received my seeds with billfold option. Only took 5 days from order. Gotta love the Tude. Haven't had a problem yet


----------



## max420thc (Oct 4, 2013)

Amos Otis said:


> [I posted this in a similar thread]
> 
> Does anyone know a first hand case - or a reliable 2nd hand report, of a grow bust that occurred because law enforcement was tipped off by customs? Not me, but I'm not all that plugged in. Until I do, I can't imagine - with the shortage of available funding the U S Gov't is up against, an effort made to follow a confiscated bean order to the door in hopes of finding an operational closet.
> 
> But if you're ordering dozens at a time, that might make overzealous LE take an interest.


Yea..ME. Ive had the state police raid me because of a tip off because of some beans ordered from gypsys getting caught in customs in chicago.
It will very from state to state.


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 16, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Yea..ME. Ive had the state police raid me because of a tip off because of some beans ordered from gypsys getting caught in customs in chicago.
> It will very from state to state.


If it's not too much trouble, could you let me know how many seeds you had ordered? And how certain are you that you were caught via a Customs tip-off, do you have proof?


----------



## SmokeScholar (Oct 18, 2013)

sorry about all of that man, it might be that youre ordering to regularly and someone has a major problem at customs. That is completely out of the norm. I was lucky my beans weren't seized, they ripped mine in half and didn't actually look.


----------



## Dirf (Oct 21, 2013)

I will second this! My beans only took 5 days ass well with the billfold "wallet" option! I love attitude!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 21, 2013)

Came thru again can't shit talk the tude.View attachment 2867053


----------



## jerico33 (Oct 23, 2013)

Tude came thru for me as well. Also replaced the cracked souvenirs


----------



## Cobnobuler (Oct 23, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Good news on my beans they came thru no problem. And the tude came thru with good customer service. The helped me with an issue I had. I got warlock beans that where not so collectible. They replaced them. I will vouche for Attitude any day. View attachment 2841815


Hahaha I got that shirt too ! If I could complain about anything its that the folks across the pond have a different idea on what is size XL thats for sure. I should have ordered a 2X


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 23, 2013)

Cobnobuler said:


> Hahaha I got that shirt too ! If I could complain about anything its that the folks across the pond have a different idea on what is size XL thats for sure. I should have ordered a 2X


 lmao, yes, it's true, uk sizes run pretty much a good size smaller than us sizes... they used to not even offer a 2xl size, now they do, now they need to offer a 2xl long size as i'm a big boy, what can i say? i hate short shirts.. i don't own one attitude shirt that i'd wear because none of them fit me the way i like them to..


----------



## Cobnobuler (Oct 23, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao, yes, it's true, uk sizes run pretty much a good size smaller than us sizes... they used to not even offer a 2xl size, now they do, now they need to offer a 2xl long size as i'm a big boy, what can i say? i hate short shirts.. i don't own one attitude shirt that i'd wear because none of them fit me the way i like them to..


Ah man thats too funny. I have 3 of them now and I'm in the same boat.You would think I would learn by now. I cant really wear them but they are cool and not something you would see on too many people around here !


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 23, 2013)

Cobnobuler said:


> Ah man thats too funny. I have 3 of them now and I'm in the same boat.You would think I would learn by now. I cant really wear them but they are cool and not something you would see on too many people around here !


 i got a few of their coffee mugs, but don't drink coffee either, lol..
i got a few of their bags as well.. i really like the 2 i have, keep my stash of beans in the one, and use the other for taking packages to the p.o., but how many bags does one need?? lol..


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 23, 2013)

Sup Racerboy?? Give the shirts to a sexy chick. Or give em to the homeless.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Sup Racerboy?? Give the shirts to a sexy chick. Or give em to the homeless.


you see how many posts RB has? no way hes got any hot chicks to give shirts to LOL!

maybe sunni?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> you see how many posts RB has? no way hes got any hot chicks to give shirts to LOL!
> 
> maybe sunni?


 hahaha, lol... i only average about 10 posts per day, every day i've been here.. not that many imo..


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 24, 2013)

hell when you factor in the whole 2008 thing it really isnt. your right!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 25, 2013)

Tude gave me the same hso shirt 2 times in a row. Anyone got info on pineapple hashplant by RD?? I've been looking and can't find squat.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 25, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Tude gave me the same hso shirt 2 times in a row. Anyone got info on pineapple hashplant by RD?? I've been looking and can't find squat.


 ask mrs rare d chronic. she's a member on here, and very good people, and more than willing to field any and all questions... she's got a thread in the strain review section i think or the seedbank section, one of the two..


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 25, 2013)

Tight work. I actually forgot I been posting on that thread. I just don't wanna bother the Mrs. She seams biz already.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 25, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Tight work. I actually forgot I been posting on that thread. I just don't wanna bother the Mrs. She seams biz already.


 she does seem busy for sure, but has always been super friendly and more than nice to me..


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I noted a lot of peeps getting their beans snagged. So lets try to expose this scumbag. Post pics of the "shit" letter your getting. It has to be a religious zealot or a stoner stealing from us brothers and sisters. This post should also alert the tude to change thier shipping strategy. I hope for my fellow brothers and sisters this asshole gets hit by a bus. Cause if we catch em its tar and feather time.


that's totally what an alpha male would do.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 11, 2013)

Yer my biggest Fan its ok if the alpha males piss you off. Its ok if your not getting laid I understand. You need help. You need to get a life and stalk someone else.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's totally what an alpha male would do.


Ever since this post the tude has listened. So yes its what the alpha male would do.


----------



## twelvevolt (Nov 12, 2013)

its not the tudes fault. its someone that has worked it out and knows what they look like. maybe a white package so big from uk, yep from that address again... maybe he scans for a tin.. mix it up a bit, for things going through Chicago. I doubt postal office would bother. There would be so many more ordering than those posts here though.


----------



## texin (Nov 12, 2013)

Mine are still in Chicago since 10/17 sucks. I didn't have enough cash in my account to cover the seed and guaranty shipping. I have never had a problem and it was only one pack so I ordered anyway. Fuck that was a mistake attitude will not even reship if you never get your package. Oh well my fault.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 13, 2013)

twelvevolt said:


> its not the tudes fault. its someone that has worked it out and knows what they look like. maybe a white package so big from uk, yep from that address again... maybe he scans for a tin.. mix it up a bit, for things going through Chicago. I doubt postal office would bother. There would be so many more ordering than those posts here though.


So says the stranger, with two post.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 13, 2013)

texin said:


> Mine are still in Chicago since 10/17 sucks. I didn't have enough cash in my account to cover the seed and guaranty shipping. I have never had a problem and it was only one pack so I ordered anyway. Fuck that was a mistake attitude will not even reship if you never get your package. Oh well my fault.


Patience young grass hoppa


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 13, 2013)

And your a dumb ass for not using TOR! Just sayin This goes to anyone not stealth.


----------



## Allan421 (Nov 13, 2013)

slowandsteady said:


> Laugh at it or go nuts, I preferred to laugh


Old post but wise words. I'm still trying to muster a laugh over the green resealed package I got today.


----------



## countydhill (Nov 13, 2013)

Think about this one...Gov. Pat Quinn today signed a bill legalizing the use of marijuana for medical purposes in Illinois that supporters say is the strictest in the nation. Jim Champion, a military veteran from Somonauk who suffers from multiple sclerosis, joined the governor at a bill signing ceremony at the University of Chicago. He told of the relief he gets from marijuana, which his wife indicated allows him to more than cut in half the number of pills he takes. Champion said he is glad hell soon no longer be violating the law to get pain relief.

The law takes effect Jan. 1, but state regulators are likely to need months to come up with the rules. That means it could be until next summer before those suffering from 42 illnesses including cancer, AIDS and multiple sclerosis can legally seek relief through marijuana.

Under the new law, a person could be prescribed no more than 2.5 ounces of marijuana over two weeks. Thats enough to fill two small sandwich bags. In addition, the prescribing doctor must have a prior and ongoing medical relationship with the patient. And a doctor must find that the patient has one of a few dozen serious or chronic conditions for the marijuana to be prescribed.

Patients would have to buy the marijuana from one of 60 dispensing centers throughout the state and would not be allowed to legally grow their own. Workers at dispensing centers would undergo criminal background checks, the stores would be under round-the-clock camera surveillance and users would carry cards that indicate how much they had bought to prevent stockpiling.

Marijuana would be grown inside 22 cultivation centers registered with the state.

The state agriculture, professional regulation and public health agencies need to figure out a way to determine who gets permits to open marijuana growing centers and dispensaries and to determine rules for physicians giving out cards allowing patients to obtain the marijuana.

For years, the measure had failed to gain traction at the Capitol, particularly in the House. But this spring sponsoring Rep. Lou Lang, D-Skokie, was able to cobble together the votes needed to send the bill to the Senate, where a similar but less restrictive bill had passed in previous years.

Quinn had said hed keep an open mind on the issue and indicated that military veterans who suffered pain might get relief.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 13, 2013)

It's draconian to deny relief from serious affliction. Very sad...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 13, 2013)

I remember when I was a noob.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Dec 17, 2013)

The Tude comes thru Again. Plus Wayyyy better stealth


----------



## SharpEdges (Dec 17, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I noted a lot of peeps getting their beans snagged. So lets try to expose this scumbag. Post pics of the "shit" letter your getting. It has to be a religious zealot or a stoner stealing from us brothers and sisters. This post should also alert the tude to change thier shipping strategy. I hope for my fellow brothers and sisters this asshole gets hit by a bus. Cause if we catch em its tar and feather time.


They would probably make him employee of the year.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Dec 18, 2013)

SharpEdges said:


> They would probably make him employee of the year.


Yer a dumb ass. Mr. I Just joined this month to bash the tude. I only wish I was a employee. As you should be able to clearly see they are way across the pond from me. I haven't received anything from the tude except the beans I paid for. Just got tired of seeing my brothers and sisters getting ripped. 

Also got tired of seeing mysterious noobs like yerself popping up to shit talk them. So do yerself a favor grab a pack of tampons some cranberry juice.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 18, 2013)

Might wanna add a romance novel to that list.


----------



## RenMasters (Dec 26, 2013)

Man what was with the vitriol regarding the military doing in this thread. I'm glad it's over. I got a Tude order on 12/21. It went through Chicago on 12/17. When I got it, it had the green tape and no ceeds. I'm waiting for a new ones to be sent. 

I can imagine one of the customs employees is planning to open one of the IL cultivation centers. It sounds like the plot line to a movie. Who knows really... They could just be throwing them out.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Feb 6, 2014)

I thought the same too. Might even open his own head shop to sell the beans. I've never had been bothered by the prick or bitch snagging beans. Either way. I hope they catch AIDS and piss kidney stones for life.


----------



## Allan421 (May 19, 2014)

Allan421 said:


> Old post but wise words. I'm still trying to muster a laugh over the green resealed package I got today.



Update: I posted on having received a green taped envelope on 11/13/2013 and was busted by SWAT 11/14/2013. Just a coincidence but it surely sucked.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 20, 2014)

Never mail to Yer show


----------

